# Shop Made Tool Swap - 2015: Hand Planes and Spokeshaves



## Ripthorn

Alright, everyone, the voting time is up. With over 80% of the vote, we are doing hand planes and spoke shaves! So now, for some vital dates and details.

*Basic Details*

If this is your first swap, the way it works is everyone makes one of the category, in this case hand planes and spokeshaves. Then, a few weeks before the mailing date, everyone will receive the name of another participant to whom the completed item will be sent. Postage is the responsibility of the sender, so if you are international, please let me know so that we can minimize the amount of shipping craziness.

*Rules for this particular swap:* Each swap is a little different. For this one, let's keep some suspense in it, so teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in progress or finished pics until after the reveal date. An in progress pic will be required two months before the reveal date, just to make sure that people are working on it so that no one gets left high and dry, it's the worst kind of disappointment there is.

*What is allowed?*

This category has a wide range of possibilities, including:

- From scratch builds
- From kit builds
- Refurbs

You can do a spokeshave, a cigar shave, any kind of plane, from small smoother to behemoth jointer. Specialty planes, joinery planes, router planes, let your imagination run wild.

*What do I have to do?*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send me a PM containing the following information:

- Real Name
- Shipping Address
- What you will be making/doing (e.g., spokeshave refurb, from scratch smoother plane, etc.)
- What you would prefer to receive (e.g., spokeshave, smoother, jack, specialty plane, etc. or no preference)

*What are the vital dates?*

In order to be able to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me via PM immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.

- Register for swap: April 16, 2015 (figured I would give one day after US tax day  )
- Progress picture: June 15, 2015
- Ship date: August 1, 2015

*How the heck do I make or refurb a plane?*

There are several resources on making and refurbing planes. DonW has posted many a tutorial on refurbishing old planes, and the last time we did a plane swap, there was an accompanying thread where people could post their questions. It has a lot of great information, and can be found here. Additionally, you can ask questions on this thread.

Most importantly, have fun! Don't be afraid to take some chances and ask when you need some help. Also, my recommendation is to start sooner rather than later, so that you don't have to drop out closer to the swap. We tried to give a large working window so that as many people as possible can participate.

*More Resources*

These are ones that participants have posted below in the comments:

spokeshave blog - https://logancabinetshoppe.wordpress.com/

sellers wooden plane -" http://paulsellers.com/2015/03/making-a-fully-adjusting-wooden-bodied-plane/": http://paulsellers.com/2015/03/making-a-fully-adjusting-wooden-bodied-plane/

Ripthorns infill blogs - shoulder plane -" http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35367": http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35367

shoulder plane - http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35718

smoother - http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/49481

DonW's infill blog - http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/6214


Building a Wooden Router Plane

Small Router Plane tutorial

The Ultimate Shop Made Router Plane #1: The plan, the parts, the prototype

Cohen Router Plane

Don's list of infill sites

"Popular Mechanics article": http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/how-to/a122/1273456/


----------



## jmartel

Voted. I'll participate if it's Planes/Spokeshaves or probably Chisels. Not sure on levels.


----------



## ToddJB

Voted.


----------



## Tugboater78

Voting and tenatively signing up. No real suggestions, only swap i have participated in was plane swap and would love any, including planes theme. If it was a plane swap, a specialty plane, moulding plane of some sort would be interesting.


----------



## Ripthorn

My thought is that if planes win, then everyone would be able to request what they want, though not all may be able to get it. I would love to do hand planes, and if so, there is a specialty one that I have been wanting to try…


----------



## AgentTwitch

I have always wanted to do hand planes as well. Whether it is fixing up a flea market find and sending it on its way, or building a wood body from scratch.

Planes came in second place on the survey for the last build, so I think they will fare well this time around, Brian


----------



## terryR

Planes sound perfect to me.
Challenging, but not that difficult, and lots of options.

AND, I have an iron already in progress!
LOL.


----------



## 7Footer

Voted, gonna be tough but I really hope I get in on this one. Already regretting missing the dovetail tool swap!


----------



## August

Voted


----------



## Slyy

Voted, if it goes deep enough into the summer I sure oughta be able to participate! I'm excited. Sad that school kept me outa the most recent swap.


----------



## sepeck

and voted as well.


----------



## Iguana

Voted, but I don't really care what the tool is. Timing might be an issue this summer, tho.


----------



## fatandy2003

Voted. I was bummed to miss the last 2 swaps, but the best laid plans of mice and men…

Cheers,


----------



## john2005

Voted. Love the plane/shave idea. More time is better for a guy with kids…


----------



## waho6o9

Voted


----------



## GMatheson

Did the voting thing. Hoping to make the time to participate this swap.


----------



## CFrye

Voted! If I lie to myself and say the deadline is the first of March, 
m a y b e I can join *and* finish!


----------



## Ripthorn

Just a little update. So far we have 37 total votes, with 84% voting for planes and spokeshaves.


----------



## 489tad

voted


----------



## Bigun

Voted -


----------



## Woodmaster1

Voted, and with two weeks off in March I should have time. If the deadline is in June or July I know I will have time because that forever vacation starts June 1st.


----------



## ksSlim

Voted


----------



## LucasWoods

Voted


----------



## waho6o9

Bump


----------



## Hammerthumb

Voted


----------



## Ripthorn

Another update for everyone voting. Current standings are hand planes and spoke shaves at 84% of the total vote, with about 55% voting for an end of July date. The number of votes is really tailing off (as one might expect), so I might just declare planes the winner, since I doubt another few dozen votes for one of the other categories is likely.


----------



## waho6o9

Woo hoo planes and spokeshaves.

I'm thinking spokeshaves and was wondering if we can use a kit
for the swap?


----------



## Ripthorn

Kits, refurbs, scratch, all will be acceptable unless there is a decidedly different opinion.


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome


----------



## Ripthorn

Once the official declaration of hand planes is made, I will edit the original post. I will keep track of what type each person is building, and what they would like. I will do my best to accommodate those who desire something in particular. Of course, no guarantees, and because I'm a nerd, a random number generator will be used, quite possibly inside of a Matlab script, because that is what I use all day at work


----------



## Tugboater78

If its a plane swap i may just do a refurb, i have 2 woodbodied planes with broken/ poorly repaired totes, completly out of plumb, huge ugly mouths. Got them in a lot when i bought one of my metalbodied stanleys, i think one of my 5.5s. The $20 bucks for all was worth just for the Stanley. They have nice thick tapered irons though. Just throwing it out there, if these would be acceptable. Im thinking new totes, new bottoms with some flashy touchups.


----------



## Ripthorn

Refurbs were allowed the last time around, so I was anticipating doing that unless there was a lot of objection. Thoughts?


----------



## jmartel

I'm good with refurbs.


----------



## Dwain

VOTED. I think refurb is a great idea… Why not just make this a refurb tool swap? I think it would get more people involved. I know I would be much more likely to participate.


----------



## Ripthorn

Dwain, if someone wants to do a refurb, that's cool with me. However, there are some of us who are wanting to build something from scratch. I have an idea that I have been stewing on for a year or two, and now seems like a great time to go for it.


----------



## jmartel

Plus, I don't have any wood planes, and I'd like one. So, there's that too.


----------



## Tugboater78

Id love to make from scratch but knowing how the next few months will go for me. Dont want the headache. Id love an excuse to get these things working, and no need for both, maybe fix them both up and give one for swap.

Otherwise they may end up sitting on a shelf for another 2 years or more.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Kits, refurbs, from scratch sounds perfect to me. Pretty wide open build for those interested in planes/spokeshaves.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll just have Lie-Nielson ship my plane directly it to my recipients door. Done.


----------



## jmartel

Dibs.


----------



## john2005

Second


----------



## LucasWoods

I don't mind refurbs as that is what I will be doing as well.


----------



## terryR

As soon as planes are officially chosen…

Here's an intriguing kit from LV.









...kinda pricey at $50-60 depending on choice of blade steel.

But, I also noticed this small norris type adjuster for $20!










...was planning to make an adjuster, but for $20…?


----------



## lateralus819

I dont imagine they use the same adjuster for all their planes do they Terry?


----------



## Slyy

I think something like doing a nice refurb/make an infill á la Brian and Don style in an otherwise busted metal plane
Along with doing a woodie might be a really fun challenge. I'll have a bunch more (well let's call it actual) free time starting in May so it'd be great to do a really challenging skill building kinda swap.


----------



## Ripthorn

Believe it or not, I think doing an infill from a broken plane is as much work or more than doing one from scratch. I think of it like writing code, it's so much easier to write code from scratch than to modify someone else's. However, if one has a broken plane on hand, it's a fun project.

As for the Norris adjuster, LV uses different adjusters on their planes, and I think the one Terry linked could be cool, but you would have to use an LV blade. Slow adjusters are great for smoothers and shooters.


----------



## Mosquito

Wouldn't HAVE to use a LV blade, you could drill a hole (eventually) in a solid blade too


----------



## terryR

> Believe it or not, I think doing an infill from a broken plane is as much work or more than doing one from scratch. I think of it like writing code, it s so much easier to write code from scratch than to modify someone else s. However, if one has a broken plane on hand, it s a fun project.
> 
> As for the Norris adjuster, LV uses different adjusters on their planes, and I think the one Terry linked could be cool, but you would have to use an LV blade. Slow adjusters are great for smoothers and shooters.
> 
> - Ripthorn


I think I've heard DonW say it's easier from scratch, too.
I'm very much undecided on what to build, but am looking for vendors that sell shiny parts!
LOL.


----------



## Iguana

Terry, that $20 adjuster is the one they use on their new custom plane line. Like you, I saw and thought $20??? Why bother making one? So I have one sitting in a drawer for when I get around to making an infill.

I don't see the point of an adjuster on a wooden plane, though.


----------



## terryR

Mark, I've had my eye on one of these lately…may have to build one?










A few other LJ's recommend all the bells and whistles…I sure love an adjustable mouth!


----------



## Iguana

Oh, I get that you can put an adjuster on a wooden plane. And, presumably, that they work. And that there's a market. Its just that, personally, I don't see the point.

An adjustable mouth, though, is something I'm going to try on the next plane I make.


----------



## Chrisj8221

voted - never done this but seems pretty darn cool!


----------



## Bigun

So exactly how does this work? How is it decided on who swaps out with whom? I'll being doing a referb as I'm just starting out using hand tools so I feel that trying to build is beyond me right now. Also while brousing a flea market today I picked up a Stanley shave for the referb, hope it's good enough.


----------



## Ripthorn

Troy, the way it works is that the person running themswap (in this case it's me) is responsible for doing the swap arranging. Exact rules vary from swap to swap based on the moderator. When the official announcement hits, each person will indicate via pm what they are doing or making as well as what they would like to receive. Requests will be met as best as they can, but most likely not everyone will get what they asked for just due to what people are making. I will post full rules tomorrow.


----------



## Bigun

> Troy, the way it works is that the person running themswap (in this case it s me) is responsible for doing the swap arranging. Exact rules vary from swap to swap based on the moderator. When the official announcement hits, each person will indicate via pm what they are doing or making as well as what they would like to receive. Requests will be met as best as they can, but most likely not everyone will get what they asked for just due to what people are making. I will post full rules tomorrow.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Ok, thanks


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright boys and girls! Planes and spokeshaves are official! Post below to let me know you're in and then PM the necessary details as listed above. Let's do this thing!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am in! Will PM you my mailing info, planned build item and desired tool (if I have one, LOL).


----------



## JayT

Count me in.


----------



## jmartel

Alright. I'm in. Just sent info.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've got info from JayT and jmartel. Norm, I've got a slot reserved for you.


----------



## Bigun

I'm in. Just send info.


----------



## Ripthorn

Troy, you're ready to rock.


----------



## Ripthorn

Tugboater78 is in.


----------



## Ripthorn

AgentTwitch is in.


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah, I am in. Will PM info.


----------



## ToddJB

PM sent.


----------



## Ripthorn

ToddJB is in.


----------



## LucasWoods

I am in sending the Pm now


----------



## Mosquito

PM Sent


----------



## Ripthorn

LucasWoods and Mosquito are in!


----------



## jmartel

Looks like this is going to be a popular swap. I was bummed out that I missed the last plane swap 2 years ago. Not that I could have made anything worth using at that point…


----------



## Ripthorn

7Footer is in. We are now up to 10 participants on the first morning. Let's keep it up!


----------



## waho6o9

I'm down for a plane swap.

PM sent.


----------



## Ripthorn

waho6o9 is in.


----------



## Ripthorn

Sanding2day is in.


----------



## sepeck

o/ I'm in. Now I have to pick a plane to make.


----------



## john2005

PM sent


----------



## Lucasd2002

Is there a remedial group? I'm not sure I have the skills and/or time to meet the standards of many on the site.


----------



## JayT

Yes, Lucas, there is a remedial group. We're it!  Of course, if someone talks Konrad Sauer into joining the swap, I've got dibs on that plane.

Seriously, jump in and enjoy. When the first plane swap happened, I had never build a wooden plane. It wasn't as hard as I had been making it out in my head and the results turned out OK. The swaps are a great chance to push yourself and AFAIK we have yet to have a recipient that hasn't been happy.

If you aren't comfortable building something from scratch, refurbs and kits are also fine, so you can pick whatever works best for you. The tool is only a small part of the experience.


----------



## sepeck

> Is there a remedial group? I m not sure I have the skills and/or time to meet the standards of many on the site.
> 
> - Lucasd2002


The last swap was my first. I learned a lot. Totally worth it and I ended up making something nicer then I previously could. Jump in and play. Don't be intimidated by the folks who have been a few rounds because everyone started somewhere and all people expect is your best effort.

-Steven


----------



## ToddJB

> The last swap was my first. I learned a lot. Totally worth it and I ended up making something nicer then I previously could. Jump in and play. Don t be intimidated by the folks who have been a few rounds because everyone started somewhere and all people expect is your best effort.
> 
> -Steven
> 
> - sepeck


All of that applies to me too. Just do it ©


----------



## Mosquito

> Of course, if someone talks Konrad Sauer into joining the swap…
> - JayT


If that were to happen, I'm calling dibs on swap organizer ;-)


----------



## fatandy2003

I'm in. PM on the way.


----------



## bobasaurus

Okay, count me in. Though I warn you, I'll probably post lots of progress pics regardless of the rules lol. It's pretty much my favorite thing and motivation to proceed.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I guess I'll join in this one also.


----------



## ToddJB

That ah boy, Allen! Damn the man! Down with the Machine! Viva la teaser pix!


----------



## bobasaurus

That's right Todd, I'll be the harbinger of the progress picture revolution.


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, I've got hammerthumb, john2005, bobasaurus, fatandy2003, and ShaneA. That brings the current count to 17 on day 1. If you have not seen me post your name saying you're in, shoot me a PM!

I guess we should modify the rules, no revealing progress pics except for bobasaurus


----------



## bobasaurus

Victory for me! Totalitarian oppression for the rest lol.


----------



## Slyy

PM sent, glad we've got the summer to work on it, should make it VERY doable for me.


----------



## Ripthorn

Slyy is in.


----------



## john2005

All in favor of an avatar for the moderator so we can more easily identify him?

please vote, it counts:
A. unicorn
B. bunny rabbit
C. Lochness monster


----------



## jmartel

D. Photo of Richard Simmons


----------



## Slyy

A


----------



## waho6o9

One of Ripthorn's guitars:


----------



## Mosquito

What about his awesome marking gauge?


----------



## waho6o9

Mos for the win.


----------



## Mosquito

I may be partial to that one lol


----------



## Iguana

PM sent.


----------



## Tugboater78

The timeframe should be great for me, specially since im literally gone for half the time.


----------



## Ripthorn

Mark Kornell is in. I'll see about getting an avatar picture up.


----------



## waho6o9

Now's the time to sign up folks.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for getting an avatar, Brian…I'll admit I quickly scan for avatars to see who has posted. 

Gotta ask, what's the wood on the front of that guitar? And the white material? I need some of that white stuff already shaped…too much work trying to flatten bone or antler that large!

And, count me in for the swap! PM coming…


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, the guitar is a maple top over Spanish Cedar, but the maple has been sprayed with lacquer that has bronze powder suspended in it. The white material is pickguard material, it comes in flat sheets, usually about the size of a sheet of paper. They make it in a bunch of colors and designs. A sheet can be anywhere from $10-30 depending on what color/design and where you get it.


----------



## terryR

Lacquer with bronze…where'd ya score that? 
Will search for pickguards…looks like knife making material to me!
I buy man made materials in 1×5" size…larger looks cheaper in the long run…


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, so currently I have the following members signed up. If you do not see your name, please PM me with the necessary info. Participants:

JayT
jmartel
AgentTwitch
Troy Cleckler
Tugboater78
ToddJB
LucasWoods
Mosquito
7Footer
waho6o9
Sanding2day
ShaneA
john2005
fatandy2003
bobasaurus
hammerthumb
Slyy
Mark Kornell
terryR

and of course, myself.


----------



## KelvinGrove

OK… Time to build my first plane to find out if I can. If so, I will join the swap and build a second, even better one. If not…I will have a nice paper weight.


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I bought some bronze powder that I mixed in to some plain nitro lacquer. You have to mix it fresh, because it will start to go green after being mixed if left to sit. When sprayed, it flashes off and the nitro covers the bronze to prevent oxidation. If left to sit in the cup, there is enough oxygen to make it green.

The pickguard material is relatively thin, so I doubt it would work well for knife handles. The thickest I have seen is on the order of 1/8".


----------



## jmartel

> Will search for pickguards…looks like knife making material to me!
> I buy man made materials in 1×5" size…larger looks cheaper in the long run…
> 
> - terryR


How white do you need it? You can use Holly Wood. Or, you can use white delrin/nylon/other types of plastic.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for that cool finish secret, Brian! Must try…

The 1/8" material is perfect for spacers, guards, pommels and other accents! I have some fake ivory and mammoth, but cow bone looks the same when polished!  And free…

For example…










...the red is Vulcanized plastic from a knife supply website, the white is Elk antler.

Not just for knives…hint, hint…adds bling to any tool. 

edit…thanks Jmart. Delrin and acrylic pen blanks are popular in my shop,


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I see. I had not thought of that before. I may have to start thinking a little outside of the traditional box. Hmm…..


----------



## sepeck

@Ripthorn - another timely and new resource Making a Fully Adjusting Wooden-Bodied Plane


----------



## 7Footer

^I saw those pics on Paul's Facebook a few days ago, I'm enamored with that design, definitely what I'm going to try and make.


----------



## Slyy

That is an awesome blog! That's a fantastic way to make a "wooden" plane! Thanks for the link sepeck.


----------



## Ripthorn

sepeck is in.


----------



## Ripthorn

MNclone is in.

Also, at the risk of sounding self serving, if anyone is interested in building an infill shoulder plane, there is a pretty good blog series here and here. If a small infill smoother is more your style, look here.

Also, DonW has a good blog or two about making infill planes, if you're interested.


----------



## terryR

So, I am committed…or should be! 
I hacked a vintage no.4 last night, and am gathering metals for a shop infill…

First question: How the heck do I remove the smell of steel from my hands at day's end? Have tried lemon juice and orange juice…no luck. Really interferes with my nightly Oreo habit!


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I found a good dish detergent does as good a job as anything else I have tried, though I know machinists that prefer pumice soap and the like. I simply don't have a nightly Oreo habit, so it has never really bothered me. However, I did give myself bruises on my index fingers from lapping the beds the pair of infills I am working on at the moment. A word to the wise: Always make things as square as you can out of the gate! Fixing it afterwards is time consuming and spirit-breaking.


----------



## Tugboater78

Paul seller blog had me thinking about doing the same thing.. i have 3 stanley frogs with no beds to lay in, would be interesting to try.


----------



## jmartel

> So, I am committed…or should be!
> I hacked a vintage no.4 last night, and am gathering metals for a shop infill…
> 
> First question: How the heck do I remove the smell of steel from my hands at day s end? Have tried lemon juice and orange juice…no luck. Really interferes with my nightly Oreo habit!
> 
> - terryR


Could you wear nitrile gloves to prevent the smell from getting onto your hands in the first place?


----------



## john2005

@Terry, working in the automotive world, I have worked with a couple techs that would coat their hands in a thin film of vaseline or bag balm before working (easy Stef, Hog, Tony). End of the day and their hands wash right off, grease, metal, everything. Jgloves idea is not a bad one either. I did that when I did exhaust as all the pipes are coated in grease. The nitrile let you get grip, but they didn't last long. Go figure


----------



## Mosquito

I've tried using gloves while doing a lot of sharpening work. The Nitrile, latex, etc type gloves all tear really easily if you slide them across the stone at all. Which is sometimes difficult with smaller chisels, and plow irons, etc.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> First question: How the heck do I remove the smell of steel from my hands at day s end? Have tried lemon juice and orange juice…no luck. Really interferes with my nightly Oreo habit!
> 
> - terryR


Terry.

This stuff is the bomb. (Hello, Homeland Security? I said "bomb" in a web post) Buy it at your local health food store or on line. I buy a gallon at a time, cut it 50/50 with water (because I am cheap) and the gallon lasts a year and a half.


----------



## ToddJB

Make sure you take the time to read the bottle too, cause the guy is super sane. Ha. We sold that stuff at REI when I worked there and would pass slow days by reciting the Docs writings to one another.


----------



## GregInMaryland

Bob Rozaieski at the Logan Cabinet Shoppe is focusing on making spokeshaves in his blog. Good materal for those who are making spokeshaves, including plans, video and lots of instructions. Link: https://logancabinetshoppe.wordpress.com

Greg


----------



## Ripthorn

Rob is in. Looks like lots of great stuff will be coming, several of you look like you're taking the challenge by the horns.


----------



## Slyy

On the subject of hands, I west nitrile gloves just about everything I do in the shop. Since all I do at work all day is wash and scrub my hands it keeps me from beating them up more than they already get.

Excitedly looking through infill blogs! Really want to start digging into the build but just don't have the time yet, can't wait!!


----------



## john2005

I think its safe to say that none of us has enough infills. Of any kind.


----------



## jmartel

Right now I'm not planning on doing an infill, but I can say it does have a bit more complicated adjustment mechanism that I need to figure out rather than just the standard type that most people make. I'll probably have to put an order in with McMaster for some stuff.


----------



## fatandy2003

Jmart,

Derek Cohen has a great blog about making the type of lever cap and knob found on an infill here.

Although, the early Scottish style infills used a wooden wedge that fit into metal cheeks, similar to this:










Or you could get creative and make one out of wood…



Just some thoughts…

Cheers,


----------



## jmartel

Thanks for the link, Andy, but I'm going in a different direction than that. If it works, you'll see what I mean. I already know it's been done in the past since it's a project on here, but I obviously haven't attempted it myself.


----------



## fatandy2003

Gotcha, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## waho6o9

> Bob Rozaieski at the Logan Cabinet Shoppe is focusing on making spokeshaves in his blog. Good materal for those who are making spokeshaves, including plans, video and lots of instructions. Link: https://logancabinetshoppe.wordpress.com
> 
> Greg


Good to know thanks Greg! Mr. Rozajeski rocks.


----------



## Tugboater78

spokeshave blog - https://logancabinetshoppe.wordpress.com/

sellers wooden plane - http://paulsellers.com/2015/03/making-a-fully-adjusting-wooden-bodied-plane/

Ripthorns infill blogs - shoulder plane - http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35367

shoulder plane - http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/35718

smoother - http://lumberjocks.com/Ripthorn/blog/49481

DonW's infill blog - http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/series/6214


----------



## waho6o9

My kit arrived today. Yeah buddy


----------



## sepeck

Building a Wooden Router Plane
Small Router Plane tutorial
The Ultimate Shop Made Router Plane #1: The plan, the parts, the prototype
Cohen Router Plane


----------



## Slyy

I have a feeling we are all in for great things friends! Can't wait!


----------



## Tugboater78

> Building a Wooden Router Plane
> Small Router Plane tutorial
> The Ultimate Shop Made Router Plane #1: The plan, the parts, the prototype
> Cohen Router Plane
> 
> - sepeck


aye lets start consolidating resources


----------



## shipwright

Just ordered some cutters so I guess I'm in. I really enjoyed the DT swap, my first, and think these are a great way to form friendships and do some non-adhesive related bonding.

Sounds like just plane fun to me.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Infill guys- what about u-channel stock from a place like McMaster?

(I.e. 7779T39)

Could the mouth be a simple straight rectangular hole (like a typical bench plane? Or, would it no longer be an infill with a straight mouth? More importantly, would u-channel stock help for making a plane (ie, skip the step of joining the bottom and sides)?

Maybe u-channel eventually leads to installing an orphan frog in a home brew plane or maybe it simply wouldn't work…


----------



## jmartel

Brian,

It would be great if the resources could be added to the OP as they are posted. Since these threads usually get hundreds of posts, it would be easier to have them all at the top.


----------



## Ripthorn

Lucas, u channel stock would be harder. It really is not too tough to affix two pieces together. I built my first infill using nothing more than a hack saw, drill press, files, belt sander, hammer, and sand paper. U channel stock is not perfectly rectangular, and cutting a hole out of it would be a task I would not be eager to take into account. You can try it, but I personally would shy away from it. Peening through rivets is actually quite fun and satisfying. You take something, make it look kind of ugly, then sand it and voila, it all looks seamless with no sign of rivets.


----------



## Ripthorn

shipwright is in!


----------



## Slyy

Awesome! Thanks Brian for consolidating the resources!


----------



## ToddJB

Man, you guys are hitting the ground running! I need a bit of recovery time and return to producing some quick subpar items to regain the desire to make a beautiful plane. I'm thinking turquoise and bedazzled reign stones.


----------



## wormil

I was on the fence but realized I'll have plenty of time so I'm in. PM sent. Just need to decide what to build.


----------



## donwilwol

I have a list if infill making sites listed here http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092


----------



## Ripthorn

Rick M. is in!


----------



## Ripthorn

Thanks, Don, I put the link in the OP. Are you going to join us in this fine swap?


----------



## terryR

DonW, please quit your job, and join us! 

Thanks for the hand cleaner tips, gang…cannot wear gloves after 20+ years of nursing. Have to just get my hands in everything from blood to poop to used diesel oil. Need to simply cut back on Oreos every night!!!


----------



## waho6o9

Baloney enjoy some Oreos, u da man terryR!


----------



## john2005

Terry, maybe just use the gloves for the Oreos?

DonW, Just send us something off your shelf and we'll call it good.


----------



## terryR

> Terry, maybe just use the gloves for the Oreos?
> 
> - john2005


Damn simple. Excellent idea!
Or maybe a dessert fork?
LOL.

Edit: I suppose a DonW plane is worth more than a new LN…he'd have to 'build down' to our level!


----------



## fatandy2003

Snow day here in Eastern PA, which means shop time for me.










So since I missed out on the DT swap, maybe it is time for a prototype, or the swap item, or maybe just my own tool… who knows?!










Cheeers,


----------



## Ripthorn

Andy, I get the feeling that that is going to look sweet!


----------



## ToddJB

Do you guys see any issues with welding a base up vs DTing it?


----------



## JayT

Depends on your welding skill.

No one would want a base I had welded.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. Good point. I figured I could work on multiple skills at the same time.


----------



## waho6o9

keeping things square comes to mind as metal shrinks when it cools.


----------



## Ripthorn

It depends one the metal and the quality of the weld. On something like a plane, grinding the inside corners nice and square would be a pain. I tried when I used a broken bench plane to make an infill, and it is a pain. A 7" angle grinder would probably make quick work of it, but a 4 1/2" won't cut it (pun intended, as always).

As for the steel, if you try welding it out of 1018, it will tend to move due to the heat. If you use A36, the stuff is nowhere near rectangular shaped, so a lot of finish shaping will have to happen. If you use O1, it's already precision ground so welding would be less than ideal, as using fasteners would guarantee a square surface more than welding.

Of course, I haven't welded in 5 or 6 years and was never very good in the first place. Careful layout and execution might produce a good result, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll practice on a couple of pieces and see what the results are. This is what I was thinking:










Grind 45s on the outside side walls so you get good melt on both surfaces, and only get minimal bleed through on the inside corner.

As for movement. I think I could get a couple of good tacks and shape it square, then run my full bead.

When I get to it, I'll post some results of the test pieces.


----------



## Ripthorn

Todd, if you pick up a couple of cheap machined angle plates (less than $10 a pop at Enco, usually) you could probably use them to clamp it all up and not have to reshape the inside.


----------



## waho6o9

I have a couple of magnetic squares you can use/have Todd.

PM if you want em.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks guys, I've got all tools to make it happen, it just a matter of executing it in an acceptable manner. To waho's point of the weld moving when it cools, by welding it this way the top will pull out, not in. So that should make it easy enough to tap it back into square.


----------



## waho6o9

Figured as much but they sure come in handy.

The smaller ones are about 2.25 with a 45 degree angle I think.


----------



## ToddJB

> Figured as much but they sure come in handy.
> 
> The smaller ones are about 2.25 with a 45 degree angle I think.
> 
> - waho6o9


Looks like they're doing a good job holding your band saw in place.


----------



## john2005

> I ll practice on a couple of pieces and see what the results are. This is what I was thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grind 45s on the outside side walls so you get good melt on both surfaces, and only get minimal bleed through on the inside corner.
> 
> As for movement. I think I could get a couple of good tacks and shape it square, then run my full bead.
> 
> When I get to it, I ll post some results of the test pieces.
> 
> - ToddJB


I would advise to not run a full length bead. Too much heat. You will end up with all kinds of twist. But a tack here, a tack there. Keep it cool and its very doable. Just takes some time


----------



## ToddJB

Good advice - hop around. Thanks John.


----------



## GregInMaryland

Here is another link on handplane building: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/how-to/a122/1273456/

Greg


----------



## donwilwol

I'm thinking about it. Times been a bit crunched lately, but I hate to miss it. I've got time to see how it goes.


----------



## Tugboater78

What a beauty


----------



## Lucasd2002

Ok, so who is going to make a low angle bevel-up plane?


----------



## jmartel

> Ok, so who is going to make a low angle bevel-up plane?
> 
> - Lucasd2002


Veritas.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL 2 cool


----------



## Ripthorn

The person who makes a low angle bevel up plane is going to be using a metal sole, or at least they should. Wood fibers don't stand up to a 12 degree angle very well. I think Mark Kornell tried this once. However, I must say that the one I am thinking of doing for the swap will be low angle, but I am not sure just yet. Have to prototype it out first. And that is after finishing my current pair of small infill smoothers.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> The person who makes a low angle bevel up plane is going to be using a metal sole, or at least they should. Wood fibers don t stand up to a 12 degree angle very well. I think Mark Kornell tried this once. However, I must say that the one I am thinking of doing for the swap will be low angle, but I am not sure just yet. Have to prototype it out first. And that is after finishing my current pair of small infill smoothers.
> 
> - Ripthorn


I know the LN and LV stuff is about 12 degrees, but I was thinking of something closer to 20 (almost similar to a block plane). I was reading the article below…

http://blog.lostartpress.com/2007/12/15/perfect-pitch-the-no-4-way-to-reduce-tear-out/

BTW, Brian, I really like reading your blogs about the infills.


----------



## Ripthorn

Even at 20 degrees, the wood fibers are likely to fail. If you use a very hard wood, it would fare better. Or inlaying small wear strip like brass or something right at that point might work, but fastening it to the wood would be interesting due to the low angle.


----------



## JayT

To be technical, a bevel up at 20 degree bedding is not a low angle plane. 20 degree bedding + 25 degree sharpening = 45 degree attack angle, which is the same as a standard bevel down plane. There may be some other advantages of being bevel up vs bevel down, but low angle will not be one of them.

If you want a low angle wooden plane, the best way is to go bevel down at a 37-40 degree bedding angle.


----------



## Lucasd2002

I was actually thinking about metal when I wrote that, but it is interesting to discuss for wood planes also.


----------



## AgentTwitch

There is already so much information and movement started on this swap, it's amazing!


----------



## Ripthorn

That's just how we roll, Norm . Actually, I think this swap has been one of the more active ones I've been in. I hope it stays that way, I would hate to preside over a dud


----------



## Iguana

'Twas me. Here's the plane.

A steel (or steel-reinforced) sole would be a good thing.



> The person who makes a low angle bevel up plane is going to be using a metal sole, or at least they should. Wood fibers don t stand up to a 12 degree angle very well. I think Mark Kornell tried this once. However, I must say that the one I am thinking of doing for the swap will be low angle, but I am not sure just yet. Have to prototype it out first. And that is after finishing my current pair of small infill smoothers.
> 
> - Ripthorn


----------



## Babieca

I'm excited to participate in my first tool swap, but I'm not sure what to make.

My toolmaking experience so far is limited to a mallet that failed spectacularly and sent BBs all over my shop floor. I'm doing a router plane and marking knife for myself right now too.

Maybe I should do a spokeshave as I don't have one and I can make a practice one for myself. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## MNclone

> I m excited to participate in my first tool swap, but I m not sure what to make.
> 
> My toolmaking experience so far is limited to a mallet that failed spectacularly and sent BBs all over my shop floor. I m doing a router plane and marking knife for myself right now too.
> 
> Maybe I should do a spokeshave as I don t have one and I can make a practice one for myself. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> - Babieca


This is my approach. I'm making two of something I don't have.


----------



## jmartel

> This is my approach. I m making two of something I don t have.
> 
> - MNclone


+1 on that. That way you end up with hopefully 2 new tools you didn't before (your second, and the swap you receive)


----------



## wormil

> This is my approach. I m making two of something I don t have.
> - MNclone


Always make two; or wish you did.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Allen, I know that you mentioned that a cheaper steel for planes would be 1018, but you are using some precision ground stuff for your current infills. Is the markup in cost worth the savings in time/frustration for lack of lapping? I think I will go with precision ground O1 tool steel if I can afford it. 3/8 thick of the sole and 1/4 thick for the sides.

I wasnt even slightly tempted to build a spoke shave until I watched Bob's video on making a spokeshave. Then I saw the great spokeshaves that LJ GarySharp made for his guild. I like the one with the carved finger grips, and the cool kit that Veritas offers. Oh man! I need more time and money!


----------



## donwilwol

In my opinion, the precision ground is well worth the extra, especially if you don't have all the steel working equipment.


----------



## Ripthorn

Babieca and VTdscglfr are in!


----------



## Ripthorn

I think precision ground is totally worth it. However, be aware that all precision ground is not equal. I am using precision ground from Victor Machinery right now because they had the best price by a few bucks. However, I am not nearly as satisfied with it as I was with the stuff from Enco. The stuff from Enco was very square (they even gave squareness specs) with all 6 edges finished nicely. The stuff from Victor had the faces finished nicely, but the other edges were clearly not ground. Needless to say, I will spend the extra $10 (on an order of about $65) to get the stuff from Enco. And, if you wait until they have a 20% off everything and free shipping promotion, it is clearly a much better deal, especially since shipping from Victor was nearly $20.

Lapping steel is probably what Dante saw happening in the 6th circle in "Inferno". It is a miserable, tiring, messy experience. You can spend a couple hours and not feel like you have made measurable progress in anything except destroying your muscles and will to live.

On a side note, the planes that I am currently working on (sorry, not for the swap) looked like this last night when I called it a night:


----------



## AgentTwitch

Don, the only metal working tools that I have are a hacksaw, HSS drill bits, a dremel, some files and sandpaper. I think some precision ground steel is in order.

Brian (sorry for calling you Allen), those infills look great! I will keep my eyes open for a coupon to ENCO.


----------



## waho6o9

Bob's spokeshave video is very interesting thanks for that Norm.

Wouldn't pulling the shave towards you be more ergo and 
efficient?

It seems strange looking pushing the shave away. IDK


----------



## AgentTwitch

Waho,
I think its a matter of preference. I know that Paul Sellers and Phil Lowe tend to do it both ways due to grain direction more than anything. They can change the orientation of the cutter faster than they can move around the work piece.


----------



## waho6o9

Makes sense on the grain direction.


----------



## donwilwol

I was thinking of using this for this swap, but I just can't part with it. I guess that goes back to Rich's statement about making 2!!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/135082


----------



## AgentTwitch

So I have been doing some research on hand planes and stumbled across an interesting plane maker, Lazerus Handplane, Co. Very cool Art Deco style with piston looking hand grips.










I am also really drawn to Ron Brese's work also.


----------



## bobasaurus

Norm, I'm not sure if you're asking me or someone else, but I would probably go with precision ground O1 to avoid the hassle of lapping. I use it for my knives and it saves a lot of time and frustration. Not sure how expensive it gets in larger sheets for infill planes, though. If I built an infill I would likely go with brass or bronze for the cool look and easier lapping/grinding/cutting.


----------



## Ripthorn

I think the Lazarus stuff is a cool take, but his handles always look just a little clunky or blocky for my taste. Ron Brese's stuff, on the other hand, is awesome. If you really want to drool, go look at Karl Holtey's stuff. Just don't look at the price.

O1 is not that expensive, it's much cheaper than brass or bronze. Brass is going to be 2-3 times the cost of O1, more than likely, and not precision ground. It would certainly cut easier.

I may do a little tutorial on making the lever cap thumb screws like what I have been doing. It results in an awesome looking screw. I'll get pictures and such up at a later time.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Brese, Holtey, and Sauer make some great stuff.

Allen, I originally meant to ask Brian, but the general consensus is precision Ground steel is your friend. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on that as well!


----------



## wormil

> Lazerus Handplane, Co.
> - AgentTwitch


Wow!


----------



## Ripthorn

The guy from Lazarus actually started out just making them and selling them on ebay, but they have gotten rather popular the last couple years.

Also, Wally331 is in! That puts us up to 29 participants thus far.


----------



## john2005

Agree that the Lazerus stuff is clunky. Almost space agey (if thats a word?). The Brese and the Holtey stuff though, mmmmm!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Brian,

Cant wait to see your blog on lever cap screws.

Will you use a steel though rod, or screws to attach the lever cap?

John, I agree that the time honored classics are amazing and timeless. What I liked about Lazarus Plane Co. was that it was a new take on the infill by a guy who just wanted to give it a try. The plane above is about the size of a Stanley No.2, the image is a little misleading. His plane prices are whatever someone is willing to pay for his hard work as his sales are primarily on ebay. I think that plane might have fetched $400. Kind of neat one-offs, perhaps not the best long term strategy for making a living.


----------



## Ripthorn

Norm,

I have been making little brass screws that are like fillister head screws, but with longer, non-tapered heads. I make them out of brass. I need to come up with some sort of a jig to slot them right through the center, though.

If you are wanting to look at more off-the-beaten-path infill makers, look at Juan Hovey, Juan Vergara (I think), and somebody Anderson (can't think of the name off hand).

I will try to get a blog together on making the lever cap screws, we will have to see. I don't have any that I need to make right now, but one can always have some decorative screws around, no?


----------



## john2005

> John, I agree that the time honored classics are amazing and timeless. What I liked about Lazarus Plane Co. was that it was a new take on the infill by a guy who just wanted to give it a try. The plane above is about the size of a Stanley No.2, the image is a little misleading. His plane prices are whatever someone is willing to pay for his hard work as his sales are primarily on ebay. I think that plane might have fetched $400. Kind of neat one-offs, perhaps not the best long term strategy for making a living.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I can appreciate that.


----------



## donwilwol

Is this the Anderson you were referring to http://www.andersonplanes.com/

I don't care for Juan's, style, but if you're into the look, http://juanvergara.net/


----------



## Ripthorn

Aye, Don, that it be.


----------



## Garett

I'd like to participate, Pm'ing my info


----------



## Mosquito

Wayne Anderson lives not too far from me(about 45 minutes)..."Hi, I'm a handplane addict, can I rent a plane for a few hours?"


----------



## Ripthorn

Garrett is in!


----------



## fatandy2003

Anderson makes some amazing planes. This is my favorite:


----------



## jmartel

Oh man. I discovered Hotley's blog. So much to drool over there.

http://www.holteyplanes.com/blog/


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm glad that we were able to poison so many people with infill lust on this thread . Speaking of infills, I have my two small smoothers all put together. Some lapping and final tuning and they will be all done.


----------



## shipwright

Some of us still like wood. This is after all a woodworking site isn't it.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I like wood!










I really want to join this one.


----------



## terryR

PaulM, those are beautiful planes. Since three are missing their logos, I assume they are built by you?

Very impressive! Clean and begging to be picked up.

It's hard to compare machine made dovetailed brass to handmade wood…both are sweet to behold. But, in the end, I bet most of us would choose the timeless nature of, well…nature.  I just added a wooden shifter to my diesel truck; feels awesome! Bollocks to the plastic/rubber that came OEM.

Here's a beauty I came across while surfing, 3/4" rabbet made from yellow birch…










http://timewarptoolworks.com/instock/

So simple that it pleases my tastes completely!

Although the perfectly straight grain in that benchtop sorta bothers me! LOL!


----------



## shipwright

Thanks Terry, the bare ones were waiting on a new batch of marquetry logos (I cut them four at a time).
They caught up eventually.


----------



## jmartel

> Some of us still like wood. This is after all a woodworking site isn t it.
> 
> - shipwright


Have no fear, Paul. Mine is still going to be made out of wood.


----------



## terryR

> Thanks Terry, the bare ones were waiting on a new batch of marquetry logos (I cut them four at a time).
> They caught up eventually.
> 
> - shipwright


Yep, I noticed the similar groups of four immediately. for sale perhaps?


----------



## terryR

...sorry for downplaying the amount of hand work on dovetailed infills. I know most makers cut the joints by hand, and the incredible amount of time peening, and cleaning demands in the high cost. But, I've seen a couple of the Big Names using surface grinders for perfection, even on the wood.

Yep, I'm jealous of such machining tools. But still love the smell of wood more than steel.


----------



## shipwright

Yes again Terry, limited production.
Two sets left.


----------



## lumberjoe

Count me in


----------



## Ripthorn

lumberjoe, just shoot me a PM with your real name, shipping info, what you intend to make, and what you would like to receive. No preference for receiving is also fine.


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, wood smells better than steel, that is for sure. I am also jealous of those machines. In Ohio and Illinois, you can pick up a manual surface grinder for like $500. Here in Texas, those types of machines just don't really exist second hand. I would love a larger mill and better lathe, but I make few enough pieces that it is hard to justify the cost.


----------



## Ripthorn

Lumberjoe is in!


----------



## sepeck

just picked up some maple for a start on mine. The lumberyard was out of Walnut as someone had just cleaned them out as I was walking in. They said a week so no hurry.


----------



## fatandy2003

Ooo, walnut and maple. My favorite combo.


----------



## donwilwol

Small teaser. The thread need some activity.


----------



## Ripthorn

Looks great, Don! I spent a goodly portion of my time in the shop yesterday working a new prototype. I think it will work out just fine, so I think I will need to go to my local metal mart and see what I can get. I am also thinking of trying something from an aesthetic point of view that I personally have not seen before.


----------



## Babieca

> Looks great, Don! I spent a goodly portion of my time in the shop yesterday working a new prototype. I think it will work out just fine, so I think I will need to go to my local metal mart and see what I can get. I am also thinking of trying something from an aesthetic point of view that I personally have not seen before.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Where is our local metal mart?


----------



## Ripthorn

Metals4u on I35 south in Pflugerville. It's a fun place if you're a metal geek like myself.


----------



## Mosquito

In the spirit of shop made planes… I brought both mine out (Jointer was the first plane I made, and the smoother is the plane I got in the last plane swap)


----------



## Tugboater78

I gotta sharpen up and get my jack/smoother back to work from the last swap..









" nobody puts Baby in a corner"

Oops ive kept her in a corner for a few months..


----------



## summerfi

Hello Swappers. If you haven't been to the saw thread recently, you may not know that tomorrow (Wednesday 3/25) we will be posting pictures of any and all Lumberjock-made saws. I know many of you have given or received saws in previous tool swaps. It would be great if you would post pictures of those saws tomorrow so we can recognize as many of our LJ sawmakers as possible. This will be the culmination of our "Month of Saws" where we have gone through the alphabet posting vintage saws by sawmakers A through Z on successive days. Hope to see you there tomorrow.


----------



## JayT

Teaser. Prototype, so may or may not translate to the swap plane. Initial signs are promising, but we'll see.










And, I will say this is going to be the most expensive swap, yet, for me, once you count the ER visit. I may have added a bit of DNA to the swap plane last night.


----------



## ToddJB

Oh no, JayT. From the shape of the bandages I presume they're all still there? Are they going to make it?


----------



## JayT

No worries, Todd, fingers are the same length as before. I conclusively proved that "Manicures by Craftsman" will not make it as a business idea, however. :-0

Most of the ring finger's nail is gone and a nick out of the pinky's, to go along with a small cut. If you've ever had a fingernail pulled out, you know how tender and sensitive the area underneath is. Now add some abrasions and you'll be about where I'm at.

Not complaining, it could have been MUCH worse. Offcut from the table saw whipped around when it came loose and slammed my hand into the side of the blade. An inch farther back and I'd only be able to count to eight or nine without taking off my shoes. I wasn't even 100% sure of the damage until the nurse got the paper towel I'd wrapped them in off, but got very lucky. Should only set the plane build back by a week or two.


----------



## theoldfart

Jay, glad it only looks bad. Be careful out there.


----------



## donwilwol

JayT was one of those times when you had to stop and count? An I typically count twice!

I've got two built. Totally different builds, both been on my list. I may decide to use one for the swap or build another, we'll see how it goes.

The first one gave me some terrible times getting it tuned. The second was a total flop on the first go round. It became firewood, but the second try came out so well, I'm not sure I'd be able to part with it. I may have to build another to be able to give it away.


----------



## Tugboater78

I havent started building anything.. stupid work schedule..


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm really liking my prototype so far. I will have to see if some of the design details I am hoping for will pan out.


----------



## bobasaurus

What are you all using for plane irons? In the last swap I got one from Rhett at Nice Ash planes that worked pretty well, but I'm wondering what options are available.


----------



## Garett

I just ordered some o1 flatbar 1 3/4×18 I needed some for another project, going to try and make my iron if it doesn't work out I'll take it from there.


----------



## Ripthorn

I will be making mine from O1, but you can get something from Lee Valley or other suppliers. Even HD occasionally has replacement plane irons that will work just fine, I have 4 of them.


----------



## shipwright

Ron Hock is my guy. I love his irons.


----------



## WhoMe

Dang Jay, are you trying to copy me??? I had 3 fingers hit my saw blade back in early Feb. After 6+ weeks, finger nails aren't growing past where the saw blade cut through.
Looks like luck was on both our sides. We kept all our fingers at full length. 
I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## JayT

Wasn't my goal, Mike, just worked out that way. My bruise is on the back of my hand instead of the shoulder, though. Injuries are not as bad as yours, so should be OK. This is the second time I've lost a nail due to power tools-the last time was in high school and involved a rasp on a drill press. That's three times too many.

First time I was doing everything correctly and just had a really freak series of events. This time's on me.


----------



## Slyy

Holy schnikies Jay, glad yeah didn't loose more than a bit a skin and some red blood cells. I'm hoping to at least start sketching up some plans here soon. Between work, school and working on a proper bench it's tough going. Bench will also help make general woodworking a bit easier, I hope.


----------



## Tugboater78

I still have a couple irons left over from Rhett. He gave me a couple when i went by his place and bought a couple for previous swap. i really need to go back and visit and see how things are going.

guys i hope your fingers heal welllwell, nasty bit of luck there..


----------



## fatandy2003

Not sure Nice Ash Planes is still in business… Two weeks ago I tried to visit his website because I wanted to get one of his blades for this swap. I can't seem to find the site anymore and another website seemed to imply that Nice Ash had stopped production. Anyone else have an update from the horses mouth (rhett)?

Thanks,


----------



## wormil

I traded messages with Rhett last year and he has moved on to other projects.


----------



## JayT

Been too quiet. Back in the shop today-no blood or doctor visits. Good thing I'm doing a prototype. After working on it this morning and early afternoon, figured out better ways to do the same tasks on the swap plane and made some good progress.

Today's teaser


----------



## donwilwol

This is the third plane, and I'm trying not to post until I decide which one will go to the swap. The current project requires a custom chip breaker, so that got completed today.


----------



## 489tad

Teaser photo


----------



## Bigun

My referb is finished but it looked a little "PLANE" so I thought I'd dress it up a little. Now it truly is a one of a kind. Here's a teaser!
Now that this one is locked in, I just might try my hand at making something too see how it turns out, we'll see.


----------



## Bigun

Sorry about the double post, pic didn't show up in post so I edited it and when I reposted pic it added another post.


----------



## Lucasd2002

Pm sent


----------



## Babieca

Exciting things arriving in the mail today…


----------



## Ripthorn

Lucasd2002 is in!

For all those who may be trying to decide whether or not to join, the deadline for signing up is in 2 weeks, so it's time to start making up your mind!

On the swap front, I ordered the last of the materials for mine today. I've got a couple ideas that should hopefully result in a very nice end product. We'll just have to see!


----------



## Ripthorn

One thing I should have mentioned is that Enco has free shipping and 15% off until 11 pm tonight. Codes are DS331 and UPS331. I used that for buying the steel for my blades. That's the best deal in town as far as O1 is concerned because shipping is usually almost as much as the steel.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for the heads up, Brian! For blades what thickness would you suggest?


----------



## Ripthorn

Sorry for the late response. When I do blades without chipbreakers, I will use anything from 3/32" to 3/16". The stuff I got this time around is 1/8".


----------



## Ripthorn

Just a quick update, Enco extended their sale so that the codes will work until 11 PM tonight! So if you are needing some O1 or other miscellaneous supplies, make sure the order them today. The savings on the shipping is the real kicker.


----------



## ToddJB

That's great news. Order for O1 is in, also picked up some layout dye and a set of those precision layout blocks. Didn't have enough pennies for a good engineer square. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a deal.

Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## donwilwol

> One thing I should have mentioned is that Enco has free shipping and 15% off until 11 pm tonight. Codes are DS331 and UPS331. I used that for buying the steel for my blades. That s the best deal in town as far as O1 is concerned because shipping is usually almost as much as the steel.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Ordered up some metal. Thanks for the codes Rip! Not sure i'll need it for the swap, but I've got some thoughts for future some planes. I have some ideas I need to decide on.


----------



## smartlikestick

Hi - I'd like to join in on the swap please.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Ripthorn

smartlikestick is in!

Hopefully this evening I will be able to get a couple of teaser photos up.


----------



## jmartel

I can show you an empty shop. That's my teaser photo at the moment.


----------



## Ocelot

If it's not too late, I'd like to join too!

As a couple of others have written, I'm afraid whoever draws my plane will feel cheated, but I'll do my best or drop.

-Paul


----------



## Ripthorn

Ocelot is in! We are now up to 34 participants. Still almost two weeks for people to sign up!


----------



## donwilwol

A little bling


----------



## Slyy

Fancy Don! Those'll look pretty sweet!


----------



## Ripthorn

For those of you who missed the Enco sale, they just put out a free UPS ground shipping code good for the whole month! The code is SHARPFREE. Use it well, my friends.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

PM sent


----------



## Ripthorn

Wolfdaddy is in!


----------



## waho6o9

That's fantastic. Here's Wolfdaddy's work.
Talk about raising the bar.










Awesome


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I don't know about raising the bar. That one was too wide for my little girl hands


----------



## Bigun

A big Brown Truck dropped off a package Friday and I spent some time in the shop this weekend. Here's a little teaser…...


----------



## Tugboater78

Im contemplating backing out  things be starting to pile up. But i wont and hope i can sneak the time in.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've been making some headway on mine. Still early in the game on this, but hopefully it comes out even better than the prototype.

Troy, it's looking sweet!


----------



## Bigun

I've come to appreciate that written instructions only prove valuable if you follow them. When it says "mark the top, front and bottom" this is a very important step that doesn't need to be overlooked or as in my case neglected because I said to self "you'd have to be stupid to mess that one up". Well call me stupid cause I messed it up and what's even worse, I didn't catch it until I had hand sanded it and holding it checking the feel.
Well I guess it's not breaking the rules to show it if it's going in the garbage instead of out to anyone. Just thought I'd share to help others not make the same mistake that I did. Beautiful piece of wood too. Oh well, guess I'll chalk this one up to practice. Now to find another piece.


----------



## JayT

Darn, Troy. That was a gorgeous piece of wood. No way at all to salvage it?


----------



## Bigun

> Darn, Troy. That was a gorgeous piece of wood. No way at all to salvage it?
> 
> - JayT


This is before the finish. You should see it wet.
It's totally backwards, doesn't feel right. I could kick myself.


----------



## Bigun

Ok, lesson learned. Because of the mistake I've ended up with something even better out of my own shop. I was browsing the Internet to get some ideas of wood I might could purchase then I remembered that I had a stump that I brought back from Balize while on a Cruze. It's been in the corner of the shop for the last 10 years till today and I busted it opened and esposed some beautiful wood.
Started over again and back on track. Slowed down this time and realized I has missed something on the first try so this one will be even better.


----------



## Lucasd2002

I think I have all the materials, but I need to do some reading/research before I start cutting. I feel a little conflicted as this is the first place I would seek advice, but I don't want to ruin the surprise associated with the mediocre end product I will eventually churn out.


----------



## JayT

> I think I have all the materials, but I need to do some reading/research before I start cutting. I feel a little conflicted as this is the first place I would seek advice, but I don t want to ruin the surprise associated with the mediocre end product I will eventually churn out.
> 
> - Lucasd2002


Ask away, Lucas. That's what a bunch of us did on the last Plane Swap There are lots of questions you can ask about techniques and best practices that won't give away the surprise at the end.


----------



## Ripthorn

If you really want to show pictures or ask detailed questions, I won't stop anyone. I personally like the element of surprise, but if it hampers ones learning or progress, then it's worth "ruining" the surprise. This is still a learning opportunity for me, and I'll ask questions when I need to, as well. There's too much knowledge here to not take advantage of.


----------



## Iguana

Plus, the person receiving your item doesn't know its coming from you until they get it…


----------



## donwilwol

I would love to see what's going on. Nobody knows who's getting what, so its a surprise either way. Not posting tends to hamper the knowledge flow.

I understand some may be imtimidated by more advanced projects, but overall its all about pushing your limits.

To me a swap isn't about the product received, its the journey and the process.


----------



## Bigun

Ok, I'll start with a question. What is the best way to hone a Spokeshave blade? For the most part I've see some by hand, no jigs. Not sure if I can do a good job by hand. I've got the LV blade that have the threaded post.


----------



## Iguana

Troy,

I've made a spokeshave from that kit. The easiest way I've found to sharpen is to remove the posts and freehand it at about a 45° angle across the stone. As it is a sizable bevel, haven't had any issues with registration on the stone.

And when I say "at a 45° angle", I don't mean the bevel angle. The blade is wider than the stone, so I skew the blade to comfortably fit on the stone.


----------



## ToddJB

Well on paper my plane is designed. Now is the part I hate- trying to find hardware that will work. I feel its inevitable that i get a metal lathe for stuff like this. I might be making an ask tomorrow for all ya'll to go digging in your parts bins


----------



## Ripthorn

Todd, this build is what pushed me over the edge to finally get a new metal lathe. I just got one of the 7×12's, but it is a big step up from what I was using.

Don, you convinced me. *Let the pictures begin!*

As a reminder, tomorrow is the last day to sign up, so all you last minute guys, get me your info!


----------



## JayT

I've got a prototype 90% done, a very messy shop and quite a few ideas for what to do different when making the swap plane. I think the prototype will work just fine and be a good addition to my shop, but have learned a couple ways to speed things up and get better results at the same time.

Should be able to get a couple teaser pics up in the next few days.


----------



## Bigun

Well Jay, I got my ptototype about 90% done and the handles ended up backwards! Ha!
Anyway, started over again and here is a pic of the piece that I was able to pull out of a stump of wood.
I'm impressed, I should have busted the stump open a long time ago. I'ts just been sitting in the corner just waiting to be opened up and I'm glad that I did. The wood come from Balize and it's Ziricote.
I'm just gonna post this pic until all get finished. I spent most of the day in the shop yesterday and got it about 90% done.


----------



## JayT

^ That's gonna be pretty!


----------



## ToddJB

That's some good looking work, Troy.


----------



## Bigun

Would it be shamefull to sign your piece?


----------



## Mosquito

Never, Troy. I've signed all the tools I made for the shop made tool swaps.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Bigun

Mos, what did you use for the first pic? Though I sign most of my projects in a symbol of my three initials combined along with the date and wood species, with a wood burning tool.


----------



## JayT

> Would it be shamefull to sign your piece?
> 
> - Troy Cleckler


I like it when the sender marks the piece, it gives a more personal connection. Here's mine from the last plane swap. Didn't think about it on the marking gauge and was going to, but forgot, on the saw swap last year. I will be doing something for this one, as well.


----------



## Mosquito

Troy, that was on my last plane swap entry; I just used a set of steel letter punches to get that. If I were going to be making a decent number more, I'd consider a custom stamp, though…

I usually just sign my initials (the CJA on most of the above), and the date (and LJ Swap for the swaps). On the plane, I thought I'd stamp it and make it seem more 'plane maker' like.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## Lucasd2002

Does anyone have an example of a wooden smoother that includes a large closed tote (saw handle style) where the tote extends from the rear toward the blade bed but does not form the blade bed? I have seen large wooden jointer planes with the tote sunken into the body of the plane well behind the blade.

I have some wood picked out for the sole and the sides. I also have a nice piece of wood that I thought would work for the tote. I want the blade bed (or at least the lower portion of the blade bed near the sole) to be made from the wood used for the sole (not the wood used for the tote).

I have seen the oak smoother Mos made in 2013, which is similar but the tote part makes up the blade bed.

Maybe I should just forget the large tote…


----------



## Mosquito

Lucas, could you make the plane with a wider mouth, then attach the wood for the sole of the plane and finish the mouth off that way?


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Ripthorn

A quick search for the term "closed tote razee plane" yielded some pictures.

Also, as a reminder, if you have not sent me a PM, you are not in the swap yet. *TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SIGN UP* so make sure you sign up if you want to.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. Hardware woes.

I'm trying to figure out my hardware for my plane. The big blocker is finding a blade advancement screw that is functional and looks nice.

I can find things that have the look, but are too small, mostly lamp parts. Here's an example:










But it's far too small.

And I could use a regular bench plane knob like this:



















But the knurled part is a little larger than I'd like. This one is the smallest I have and it's OD is 1in.

Ideally I'd like something that is close to 3/4" OD on the knurled part, and can be threaded somewhere around 1/4-5/16.

Having the shoulder at the base is key to the design.

Any suggestions as to where I could be looking? It can be a nut or a screw, or not threaded at all.

Or does anyone in their plane parts bins have some cool looking blade advancing screws that might fit the bill?


----------



## Mosquito

Todd, what about something like this? Little over 1/2" though, not 3/4" 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92421a542/=ws3zo7

I used some knurled nuts similar to those thumb screws for my adjustable plane till, but I'm guessing you've already seen those (given I saw the same e-bay listing for those first ones you posted). Also not 3/4" in OD either.


----------



## jmartel

If you can't find anything, maybe see what August can do? I haven't seen him on here lately though.


----------



## ToddJB

Mos, I did see those.

These:










My concern is the shoulder is not squared off enough like the images above. I plan on just putting a groove in the back of the blade and that groove is what the screws shoulder will sit in.

I'm making the blade but it'll kinda be like this blade.










And the look is a little bland.

Is there a good site that has all brass knobs and pulls? I might be able to modify something.


----------



## ToddJB

> If you can t find anything, maybe see what August can do? I haven t seen him on here lately though.
> 
> - jmartel


I've already got Auggie on the hook for some brass. I don't want to get too needy. Plus the more this annoys me the higher metal working tools go up on my "Some day" list.


----------



## Ripthorn

There is very little of that type of stuff around off the shelf, mostly due to low supply. You might be able to cobble something together with some ingenuity. You could look for knurled check nuts. I don't have a knurler, otherwise I could probably help, but alas, the knurler is on my list for a few more months down the road.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn

How about these from Bridge City Tools?

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/other-products/clearance/h76.html


----------



## Ripthorn

Those are rather small, Joe, I think he was looking for something larger. But that does remind me that I might have something that might work if you need it. I'll have a look around this evening.


----------



## ToddJB

Joe, that's the right idea, but yeah pretty small.

Brian, I am waiting anxiously!


----------



## Ripthorn

Todd, I have this one thing (you're a lucky man, my friend). It is threaded 1/4-28, is brass, with major diameter of .85". It has a recess for putting in a matching wood. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## ToddJB

Haha. Awesome! What's the other side look like? Does it have a similar shoulder like above examples that I can use for the blade advancement?

Oh, and yes, very interested. We can take this into PM world if you like as to not muddy up the thread.


----------



## shipwright

How about these from Harbor Freight.
You get two for $10 and they throw in a plane!


----------



## donwilwol

todd, a piece off brass rod, a drill, and a tap, and a dremel tool










or some copper pipe, epoxy and ingenuity


----------



## jmartel

> How about these from Harbor Freight.
> You get two for $10 and they throw in a plane!
> 
> - shipwright


I bought that plane, actually. After some tuning, it worked decently well as a scrub plane. I ended up giving it to a friend that I was teaching basic woodworking to, however.


----------



## donwilwol

Probably not for a swap plane, but might help with some ideas.


----------



## Ripthorn

If you have a chuck on a wood lathe, you can also buy a bump-style straight knurler for about $10. The cool thing about straight knurls on a wood lathe tool rest is that you can "wrap" the knurl around a curved surface if you are careful. I need to get a knurling tool for my metal lathe, but I just blew my wad on the lathe and the materials for the swap . I did make some good progress last night. Another couple of productive evenings and I should have something in the functional ballpark. Working metal is really slow compared to wood…


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, with sign ups closed, here are our list of participants:

JayT
jmartel
AgentTwitch
Troy Cleckler
Tugboater78
ToddJB
LucasWoods
Mosquito
7Footer
waho6o9
Sanding2day
ShaneA
john2005
fatandy2003
bobasaurus
hammerthumb
Slyy
Mark Kornell
terryR
sepeck
MNclone
Rob
shipwright
Rick M.
Babieca
VTdscglfr
donW
Wally331
Garett
lumberjoe
lucasd2002
smartlikestick
Ocelot
Wolfdaddy

If you signed up and don't see your name, let me know ASAP. This should be fun!


----------



## Tugboater78

Lets get this party started.. i still need to find some materials


----------



## terryR

FINALLY sketched out my plans last night…waiting for an iron now…

If only I had a metal lathe, I'd be happy to shape some sweet brass knobs, etc. I'm afraid the lot of us is just too much for ErikF and August to actually have a life. 

Lucky for all of us, my wife owes me for daily bottle-feeding of 3baby goats. And, she knows I have to be paid with tools! LOL!

Tiny metal lathe OR LN shooter?


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, a little metal lathe is a lot more expensive than it first looks, just due to tooling costs. The LN would be top of the line, the lathe for a similar price would be near the bottom. However, I chose the lathe over a shooter, but that is because I don't do tons of shooting work.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Terry, get the lathe and build yourself an infill shooter!


----------



## terryR

Yep, it's tough to compare a cheap lathe to a fine plane. I'm guessing the lathe and tooling would be twice the LN, but I've made do without a dedicated shooter for this long. The lathe would open up new horizons!


----------



## Ripthorn

It is glorious having a lathe, this is true. I'm still doing some improvements on my new little guy, but it's so nice to say to myself "I really need a special knob or screw to do this" and then go make it and not worry all that much. If you can swing it, I would totally go for the lathe (wait, I already did!)


----------



## waho6o9

terry + Lathe = awesome idea

Get the lathe terry yeah buddy.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Terry,

I find myself wondering the same thing. I would *LOVE* to have a No. 51, but can get by with the No. 62 for sure. I am also planning a build of a Brese Shooting Board Plane Model 38 at some point in the future, and may not need the No. 51 If I go that route. Shhhh! Dont tell Thomas Lie-Nielsen.

I have seen some small lathes and thought that it would be great to be able to make my own split nuts and other metal tooling. But I feel it would be a rabbit hole for requiring metal stock, a forge, heat treatment stuff, etc.

Choices!


----------



## Ripthorn

Norm,

I find myself constantly fighting to not go too far down the rabbit hole. I already have stock, a small lathe and mill, fire bricks for heat treating, yet still have to resist the urge for larger machines, more stock, an anvil, a bigger forge, etc.

I do love seeing the flourishing of home built infills. When I built my first a couple years ago, it seemed like DonW and myself were two of an exceptionally small number doing it. Now, there are tons, it seems. Go Team Infill!


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks for all the ideas on knobs guys! Rip's doesn't look like it will work mechanically the way I need, so, I'm gonna be building something, unless Terry gets his lathe up and running soon - I mean, it's for the greater good, Terry


----------



## Mosquito

I'd like a Mill myself…


----------



## terryR

Sorry, Todd…not for this swap, Buddy! 

Norm, yeah a new metal lathe wouldn't be any fun with aluminum and brass to play with! A propane forge is also on my list…and a real anvil…and a few hammers…and bigger arms!!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, finally finished up three infill smoothers. One in purpleheart, two in burmese blackwood. The irons still need to be heat treated, but they cut! I'm rather pleased, though somehow one of them ended up with a 46 degree bed angle instead of 55, not sure how that happened. Purpleheart prototype goes to my brother:



and of the pair, one is for me, the other will be offered up for trade or sale after the irons get treated:



I'll try to get some pics of the swap prototype soon.


----------



## Bigun

oh ok, I'll take that ol rough metal purple looking thing since it's just a prototype. ha!
Very nice, well done!


----------



## Ripthorn

Troy, nice to know there's a plan B if my brother decides it's beneath him .

On a similar note, here is my prototype for the swap. I've been wanting to do this for a couple years. There will be some design changes in the real deal, but the overall shape is about right.


----------



## wormil

Question, on those infills, is it just the thumbscrew that holds the plane iron in place?


----------



## donwilwol

If we're posting for inspiration, here is my latest project. I've got the swap plane tucked away, although I've had other ideas.


----------



## Ripthorn

Rick, it is just the thumb screw and lever cap that keep the blade in place. It is just adjusted with a hammer. That is how I have done all of my infills (8 and counting).


----------



## JayT

Prototype is done and works pretty well. A few small changes I'll make on the swap plane.

Here's a few teaser shots.



















Walnut end grain


----------



## Bigun

I was concerned about free hand sharpening the Spokeshave iron but I think I got it close enough. I can already tell this has started a whole other problem for me. Im looking, reading and watching of plane builds from kits to totally hand made and realizing that maybe I can make usable hand tools. Maybe one day I can get in the same ball park as some of you guys. Those infill planes are awesome. I've not heard of them until this swap started. Just haven't ran across it before. 
I was going to take my time and work on this a little along, in between other projects but I couldn't help myself. The more I did the more I wanted to do until I finished it up a little while ago.


----------



## Bigun




----------



## ToddJB

JayT that looks to have a bit of a skew to it.


----------



## JayT

> JayT that looks to have a bit of a skew to it.
> 
> - ToddJB


Could be the photography, but if not, maybe it's a good thing its just a prototype, then? I've got time to get the swap plane straightened out 

Troy, yep, it's kind of amazing how easy it is to make useable hand tools. It really surprised me on the first plane swap, too. It's also very satisfying. Of course, after you make a few, you try to make them better and better and the next thing you know, you are taking after DonW and Ripthorn. Another slippery slope to go down.


----------



## waho6o9

Right on Troy nothing like making your own.

Bingo Todd I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Ripthorn

Looking great, Troy and jayT. Mine is coming along, almost ready to join sole to sides. However, for those of you doing any metalworking, here are today's helpful tips:

- If tapping a blind hole, stop when you find yourself thinking "just another half turn…". This results in a broken tap and a ruined afternoon in the shop
- If tapping a blind hole, back it completely out, clear out the swarf, and run it down again to get more swarf out
- When drilling holes, drill a little bit dry, then put cutting fluid in the divot, then drill some more, occasionally backing out and clearing chips

Things went pretty well, but breaking a tap sucks. Luckily, I think I salvaged the part.


----------



## Iguana

Troy, it's a sickness. Sounds like you just got infected.

Love those curls!


----------



## donwilwol

I went to the shop before work, all I wanted to do was drill and tap the cap. I drilled it through. As I was just about done, the bit snapped. Now I have a cap almost done, but a hole full of drill bit.

I was so disgusted I went to work early.

Later I went back, and decided to try the impossible.

I racked it up in the vice, hit it with a torch to heat it up and grabbed a punch.

It just drove out. I mean, I just tapped the punch and watched as the 1 1\2"of twist drill came out the other end.

It was a good day.


----------



## ToddJB

^ Dang Don, that does not happen every day


----------



## Ripthorn

That's great, Don. Unfortunately for me, my broken taps seem to always be blind holes. #6-32 taps, by their geometry, are so prone to breakage, but they are the right size for my project. Oh well…


----------



## donwilwol

I've got several parts laying around the shop with broken taps in them.

First bit of advice, don't buy your taps from the big box stores.

Second, and my biggest problem, don't hurry.

An third, everything Brian wrote above.

I have some tap attractors for when I was doing gunsmith work, but the larger ones are quit pricey.


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, I learned the "don't hurry" thing even better yesterday. I actually got to the point where I was tapping with my eyes closed so that I could better focus on the feel. If I take it easy, I can always feel when the tap is as far as it will go without breaking, but if I hurry, it's too easy to overshoot that and break it off.

And to agree with Don again, please, for the love of hand planes, don't buy taps at big box stores. The cost difference between a good tap and a lousy one at HD or Lowe's is maybe a buck or two, and with Enco free shipping all this month, it just makes sense.


----------



## 7Footer

So much good stuff going on here already!

All these infills are just beauties Ripthorn and Don, wow!

Jay-Awesome!

Just trying to figure some things out here for my design, I always have to make in case I screw one up! 
If you're looking at the toe of a plane, should the grain of the wood run horizontally or vertically? Is this right or do I need to rotate it? 









Got an edge on this little #64 that my co-worker picked up for me at an auto swap last weekend, eventually it will get a new coat of paint… only thing is it's really hard for me to get the blade set just right, but I practiced a little shaping with, was fun!


----------



## donwilwol

If you are talking about a wood bodied plane or krenov style, you have it right. It should be horizontal.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah wood bodied…. A wood bodied hybrid if you will!
Yeah it seemed right but I figured I'd double check, Thanks Don!


----------



## Ripthorn

My swap plane is coming together. Infills have been fitted and should get epoxied in tonight (if all goes well). I am really happy with how it is coming along right now. And all I can say is that bocote can be wild looking stuff. I dig it. Let's hope I don't screw this up at the finish line.


----------



## JayT

> Let s hope I don t screw this up at the finish line.
> 
> - Ripthorn


That's where I'm at, too. Swap plane is pretty much constructed, I'm working on shaping and appearance now. I'll just say that there is nothing that can replace a good hand-stitched rasp.


----------



## Ripthorn

I don't have the pleasure of a hand stitched rasp (would love an Auriou or Logier), but I have a couple of Iwasaki's that get a good workout, especially carving guitar necks.


----------



## sepeck

Got my blade ordered this weekend and shipping confirmation now. Also found a different design that I like. I will have to try both versions now. Not nearly as far along as some of you.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

You're farther along than I am! I'm hoping to order an iron this weekend. Also still trying to decide on materials.


----------



## sepeck

I shoot for the middle of the pack right now.


----------



## terryR

^LOL!

Received my Hock iron only 3 days after ordering. That's pretty amazing considering where we live!

Yesterday, I spent 1.5 hours trying to decide on wood species. no, I'm not kidding. Used the tailed planer to thin a gaggle of woods, then another hour trying to arrange a pleasing combination of colors! The build should get easier now. 

...hope I didn't give too much away…need to get a teaser shot…


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, I always spend tons of time trying to get the right wood combinations. When I'm building a guitar, I will kick ideas around for days or weeks before settling on something.

I have my first potential "Oh, crap" moment coming up this evening. I was hoping to avoid one of those this time around, but you know what they say about best laid plans. It would be purely cosmetic, but I'm a fan of cosmetics when it comes to hand planes…


----------



## JayT

I put finish on the swap plane last night, and am not happy with the result. Color isn't right and I think I need to do more work on shaping, just not sure what. The finish is easy, I can sand it off and go a different route. The shaping is another story. Don't want to take too much off trying to "fix" it and end up making it worse. Too many hours in it at this point to start over.


----------



## Ripthorn

Jay, that is where I'm at. So many hours into it. Is there any way you can post photos that aren't too revealing (of the plane!) so that the collective could offer suggestions? Or you can let your subconscious stew on it and see if something pops up.


----------



## sepeck

ARG! Evidently I wasn't paying attention. Estimated delivery date May 1st! What the heck!


----------



## JayT

I don't know what I could post for suggestions, Brian. The individual elements each work fine, just that they don't add up to an attractive whole. So the only way to get others' input would be to post a pic of the whole plane. The prototype isn't perfect, either, but looks much better. I'm using a different wood on the swap plane and a couple dimensions are slightly different out of necessity, but I'm not sure what is really throwing it off.

I'm just going to set it aside for a bit and work on another project and a couple bonus items I was planning to make, anyways. Sooner or later, something will trigger a good fix.



> ARG! Evidently I wasn t paying attention. Estimated delivery date May 1st! What the heck!
> 
> - sepeck


Huh? Top post says progress pics in June and sending out August 1. I think you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> ARG! Evidently I wasn t paying attention. Estimated delivery date May 1st! What the heck!
> 
> - sepeck


Scared me also! I had to look again to make sure of the ship date. Thought I was going to have to put in some late night hours in the shop!


----------



## upchuck

JayT said:



> ... but I m not sure what is really throwing it off.
> 
> I m just going to set it aside for a bit and work on another project and a couple bonus items I was planning to make, anyways. Sooner or later, something will trigger a good fix.


I think that JayT's words have saved many projects. Wisdom in his words.


----------



## Slyy

I've got what I need for my built project tried some practice elements. Glad though we've got plenty of time! I know some don't follow the SOTS thread but got this little gem on Tuesday








First woodworking related injury, unfortunately puts me at a 2-3 week break. Walking in throug the ER doors is not my preferred way to go to work….... Especially getting a bill instead of a check.


----------



## wormil

Ouch. So far my worst woodworking injury is a smashed thumb from the drill press. Was using a big bit, had the piece clamped on 2 ends plus a fence but somehow the thing cut loose. Clamps and fence flying around the shop and in the mayhem my thumb got whomped good. It was black for a month.

On topic, have the wood all picked out, I just need to decide on a plane iron.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, I got my first look at roughly what it will look like in its finished state, and all I can say is that it's even better than I had pictured in my mind. The combos thus far are working so awesomely. Also, my potentially "Oh crap" moment turned out to be more of a "Hmm…that's a little bit of a bummer" moment. Unfortunately, I'm staring down the barrel of the better part of a week without any real shop time. Oh well, it could be worse.


----------



## waho6o9

Dang Jake, glad it's not worse, heal quickly and get back in the

saddle when you can.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here are my teaser photos for today…


----------



## waho6o9

That's awesome Brian.

Did some shavings today and she's ready for some detailing

and a finish.


----------



## JayT

That looks sweet, Brian.

My swap plane is almost done, just need to sharpen and tune. The parts I was frustrated with have been taken care of to a reasonable degree of satisfaction.


----------



## Tugboater78

I havent even came close to starting.. and no real plan on it but im hoping i come up with some ideas in the next few weeks as i will only have about 5 weeks to do any work on it.

Fml sometimes.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Very nice! I am a *big* fan of that lumber selection and shine!

I had to take some time off the swap to work on the shop and some late nights for work. I have ordered my blade material and hope to start working on some prototypes next week.


----------



## john2005

I'm in the same boat as you Tug. (bet ya never heard that before…)


----------



## jmartel

I'm with tug. I should have a bit more time in a few weeks to do it.


----------



## Bigun

This is the spokeshave that I started out working on for the swap. However, after seeing what others were doing and the effort that was going into building planes I just wouldn't be satisified with the referbish. I felt, that for me, I needed to push myself more so I bought a hardware kit and made one that will be for the swap. I just wanted to post this and get your thoughts about it, mainly the cap engraving. I used black enamel for the body and used a gold past rub for the cap after the engraving. Seems that the origional had a burnt orange/redish color and I just didn't like that so I wanted to do something a little different so that I had a one of a kind. I'm happy with it and I guess it'll be in my shop, for now anyway. If you noticed, the cap screw isn't in place. The rub wasn't dry yet so I hadn't put it in. What's your thoughts? Did I mess it up? Do you like it?


----------



## JayT

> I m happy with it
> 
> - Troy Cleckler


That's really all that matters.

Now, just for the record, I like it and would have been happy to receive as part of the swap. A little engraving on an otherwise pretty plain tool like this makes it stand out.

Swaps are a good way to push yourself and gain some new skills-we all set a higher standard on things we make for others than for ourselves. In the end, though, it's are more about sharing and getting to know a fellow LJ a bit better.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, pretty sure the first one is going in the garbage can… time to figure out a plan B


----------



## Ripthorn

I think it looks good, Troy. Now you have a pretty tool to stick in your cabinet.

I am making two of my swap plane, one for my and one for whoever I send to. I got the lever caps done and soles lapped. That leaves making the irons, opening up the mouths, and cutting a couple of screws to length. After that, it should be all done.


----------



## Ripthorn

Bummer, Mos. Luckily the ship date is still a good ways out. Was your decision to scrap aesthetic or functional?


----------



## Mosquito

Functional mostly (not going to say it was pretty either, though). Came time to put three parts together and it didn't go well, and as a result parts that define the mouth got bent and distorted instead of peened.

Might share pictures later if I get around to it. I might also just try to make another one, but I don't have enough Brass so would have to order more. If that's all I'm ordering, the shipping hurts a lot more though.


----------



## Ripthorn

Peening is one of those experiences where you put it all on the line. It's the hand tool equivalent of base jumping. I put the three parts together that define the mouth on mine, and turns out the mouth is too tight. One of them will be pretty easy to open up, the other mouth is so tight, I'm not sure I will be able to get anything in there to open it up, though hopefully sandpaper will get in there.

Enco still has free shipping, but the down side is having to order 6' of brass. I toyed with the idea, but it was a little more than I wanted to spend. What size brass are you in need of?


----------



## Mosquito

I was using 1/8" thick, 2-1/2" wide. I bought it from onlinemetals.com and could get a 12" length and it was $10.89. I can imagine a 6-foot length might get spendy, especially if shipping wasn't free.


----------



## wormil

> - Troy Cleckler


You should be embarrassed to ever consider giving this terrible thing away in a swap. I'll PM my address, mail it to me so you don't have to live with your shame.


----------



## MNclone

> I was using 1/8" thick, 2-1/2" wide. I bought it from onlinemetals.com and could get a 12" length and it was $10.89. I can imagine a 6-foot length might get spendy, especially if shipping wasn t free.
> 
> - Mosquito


Check Metals Supermarket. There are a few here in the cities and they have more available than what they show online. Give them a call and let them know what you are looking for.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the Tip! I'll have to check kit out


----------



## JayT

A couple more teasers.

Using my prototype from the last swap to work on this one










And tried a new way to logo the swap plane


----------



## terryR

^like the logo, JayT!

I made minor progress this past weekend; laminated my block (yeah, I'm building a wood plane), cut the bedding angles by hand then used sandpaper to perfect them. chiseled the mortise for the 'breaker screw. came out nice!

A brief teaser…


----------



## Ripthorn

Awesome JayT.

Terry, that looks like some of that extra special LN tote and knob material! Very nice indeed.


----------



## ToddJB

Guys, it's been dead around these parts!

It's saddens me that my bump of this forum is to only say I am bowing out of the swap. My commitments are increasing, which is stressing me out, and nobody wants a rushed stressed out plane, and I don't want to make that kind of plane either.

This isn't going to stop me from making a plane (someday), as I have most of the materials, but it just won't be for this swap.

I'll be following along eagerly though.


----------



## Ripthorn

Todd, sorry to hear that. The swap list has been updated accordingly.

My news is that I am going to try to heat treat some irons this week, and after the iron is done, my swap plane should be finished! I might try an accessory for it, but we'll see how circumstances allow.


----------



## ToddJB

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Mosquito

I have lost steam on mine, after the initial failure of Plan A. Plan B is thought out, but I haven't done anything yet


----------



## Hammerthumb

You're further along than me Mos. I don't even have a good idea yet.


----------



## JayT

Well, I'm pretty much done. Prototype and swap plane both completed, though still need to finish sharpening the swap plane. Two bonus items are also done, one requires some minor tuning, yet. Should be able to get completely finished with everything this weekend.

Then comes the hard part-trying not to lose or damage anything before they are supposed to be sent out.


----------



## Slyy

Just checking in to see how everyone was coming along. Sucks to see you have to bow out Todd but it'll be great to see what you turn out when you find the time! I'm hopeful that my hand will heal up nice enough soon to put me back in the game, got some stuff done prior to the slip-up and it's healing well so pretty hopeful all will be okay.


----------



## Bigun

That's a bummer Todd.
Other than putting it through a Beall buffing system, of my nephews, I'm done. I had to put it out of sight in a cabinet to keep from using it myself. I haven't used the Beall system yet and thought this would be a good time to see just how it works. I do a lot of turning too so this might be on my list of things I could use.
JayT, where did you get the brass/bronze medallion? Like that idea, shows up well and it still gives a signature a hand done look. May have to steal that one from you. I use my initials intertwining with one another as my signature and it don't always show up as well as I would like. This would solve that issue.


----------



## JayT

Troy, the medallion was just cut off from a piece of round brass bar stock.


----------



## shipwright

I've used my initials stacked together as a little signature on things since I was a kid. A few years ago when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in San Diego, Patrice Lejeune informed me that the French call it a "cypher" and that it is a traditional artist's/artisan's maker's mark.
Made my day. So that makes us all artists/artisans!


----------



## sepeck

I got my blades the other week but haven't had time to do much else other then some needed honey do projects (one here). Neighbor asked if I wanted some scrap epay (9 pieces of 3/4"x5-1/2"x24-30") he got form helping on a gate. I am thinking I will experiment with some plane bottoms with it since it was free and dense and can be pretty.


----------



## Iguana

Sepeck, I've used Ipe for soles on a lot of my planes. It is tough and durable, seems to be a.good choice. Just make sure you use a solvent wipe (acetone or something similar) prior to glue up to remove the oils from the surface of the ipe and allow a good glue bond.


----------



## sepeck

Excellent, I will make a note of that. Thanks Mark


----------



## terryR

OK, mine is done!










edit…crap…wrong forum


----------



## theoldfart

Terry. looks familiar buddy


----------



## Babieca

The prototype is making shavings, but it is uuuugly. Still a step in the right direction.


----------



## bobasaurus

Made some blades today from 2.5" A2 stock… These will be some wide planes. I'll make something like a No. 4 3/4 ☺


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are a couple pics


















Broke a 5/8" drive shaft in my belt sander doing these somehow, had to finish in a bench grinder. Lapped the backs roughly flat too. I'll send them out for heat treatment soon.


----------



## Tugboater78

I am beginning to think i need to drop out 
like todd my other commitments keep piling up and 3 weeks of lost time in 1 week leaves me with hardly any time.

Will see what happens by this weekend, hoping i can knock a few things out and make some time.

Boba thats some hefty steel.


----------



## Tugboater78

Prototype makes shavings, onto the real deal..


----------



## jmartel

If anyone needs supplies, Lee Valley is having free shipping right now. I should be starting mine shortly. Been busy with other projects first.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> OK, mine is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit…crap…wrong forum
> 
> - terryR


Wow Terry! Hope I get you as a swap partner again. My wife would love that!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am going to have to pull out of the swap as much as I hate to…

We are selling our home and will be closing right in the middle of summer. It just isnt going to work, especially with the uncertainty of a new work shop (Ack!).

Keep up the good work


----------



## waho6o9

It all works out for the best Norm.

Hang in there and best of luck.


----------



## Ripthorn

Roger that, Norm. Sorry you had to pull out, we'll miss you!


----------



## 489tad

Free weekend. Some progress.


----------



## bobasaurus

Sorry to see you go Norm. Best of luck building up a new shop, should be a fun process.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Paul, and Kevin.

Yeah, I'm busting out with baskets this month…girly stuff!

But, to be honest, I learned a few years ago that while vending my wares, it's MUCH nicer to be under a crowded canopy with a handful of girls than a handful of smelly men! LOL!


----------



## Tugboater78

> I am going to have to pull out of the swap as much as I hate to…
> 
> We are selling our home and will be closing right in the middle of summer. It just isnt going to work, especially with the uncertainty of a new work shop (Ack!).
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I was always told pulling out wasnt a very effective method…

Understandable, wasnt sure i would be able to get mine done myself, but my prototype is good enough for swappage in case i dont get my original idea done. Though proto already has lots of usage.


----------



## Iguana

> But, to be honest, I learned a few years ago that while vending my wares, it s MUCH nicer to be under a crowded canopy with a handful of girls than a handful of smelly men! LOL!
> 
> - terryR


So that's why you weren't at Handworks!


----------



## jmartel

Looks really cool, Terry. My grandfather made nantucket baskets for a while. My mom got all of his molds, completed/semi completed baskets, and the supplies. I'm trying to convince her to give them to me, but so far it isn't working out. Still has a stash of real ivory shells, whales, plugs, etc.

This is the only basket of his that I have. My dad finished the basket since it was semi-completed, and I finished it and epoxied the whale on.


----------



## terryR

Mark, I think I could handle man smell to look at shiny tools! Cannot wait to attend a tool event WITH cash in my pocket, though. 

JMart, that's a nice piece! Hope you get your Grandfather's supplies one o these days. Actually, I've run into several other men who shape baskets…it's very relaxing and allows for creative expression.

Back to shop built planes…looks like only 2 weeks till our progress photo is due…


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, that is correct. Just a reminder that progress pics just need to show that something is in progress, not necessarily finished.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I ordered my iron today. That's progress, right?


----------



## Ripthorn

I used to work with a guy that, when asked how it was going, would respond "forward progress has been made." He wouldn't quantify it, but it was progress and it was in the forward direction, so it was therefore good. I think the same applies here.


----------



## fatandy2003

Laying out the tote.


----------



## Slyy

Oi Boys! My viscous Ninja Fight (AKA stabbing myself with a chisel) put me outa commission much longer than I would have anticipated. I had the chance to work some prototype stuff prior to the injury and I am just the last couple weeks, able to have a mostly fully functional hand again. We've got a couple more days until the progress request date and I am going to do my darndest to get back and running again so that I can finish something. Brian, if it turns out more difficult than I thought to get there I will certainly let you know but I still dont wanna drop out unless I absolutely have to! What makes these swaps so great, beyond camaraderie and a chance to get some COOL swag is the push you get to work on your skills, and I hate to miss out on it!


----------



## Ripthorn

Jake, I would be willing to take onto account your being on the DL as far as the progress pics deadline goes. I think that is what they call extenuating circumstances.

However, it is true, boys and girls, that the progress pics deadline os a week from today. Remember, full builds are not required, just a pic showing you have made at least some kind of effort to get your build going.


----------



## wormil

Sorry, I'm out. Not only have I not started, I haven't even thought about it, and I'm up to my neck in other projects and work.


----------



## Ripthorn

Rick, sorry it didn't work out. Good luck with all your other stuff.


----------



## 489tad

Ok, your getting a plane. 
Poplar, cherry, walnut and oak. I'm getting close.


----------



## jmartel

Finally got my plane blades in the mail today from LV.


----------



## waho6o9

Blade's wicked sharp with the help of my new DMT 3" x 8" diamond plates

that flattened my Japanese water stones to make a razors' edge.

The brass wear strip is being epoxied on and it'll sit till tomorrow and

we'll be good to go.


----------



## Garett

Here's a plough plane I've been working on for some time was hoping to refine it with some changes for the swap plane. The tote broke off this one and the fence adjusment wasn't great the block of Birdseye in the back will be the next one or my mind could change by then and end up being something else. But there will be something come August.


----------



## waho6o9

Fancy depth adjuster Garett and good job on the plough plane, bummer

with the tote though.


----------



## jmartel

Progress photos due tomorrow, right?


----------



## Tugboater78

Prototype works, finished product is ready for putting together and refinement, in 1.5 weeks when i get off this steel monstrosity we call a tugboat..


----------



## jmartel

Whoever gets mine will get some nice Birds Eye Maple and Padauk.


----------



## Bigun

I'm finished.


----------



## Ripthorn

Correct, progress photos are due today. Some nice looking stuff from those who have posted here and those who have sent them via PM and email. If you want my email address, please PM me for it. I failed to get a dedicated one set up for this swap.


----------



## terryR

Wow, some awesome tools being shown so far!


----------



## Ripthorn

So far I have progress pics from the following. If you aren't on the list, please get them to me ASAP!

JayT
jmartel
terryR
TroyCleckler
Mark Kornell
Babieca
Tugboater78
Garett
waho6o9


----------



## Mosquito

Will get one over to you when I get home from work 

Plans have changed, 3 times, so not much more than some parts and pencil lines anymore… but I'm at least that far lol


----------



## shipwright

All done but I wasn't fast enough to get a picture. All I got was the mess left behind.
...... Damn!


----------



## sepeck

Oops, I take a week off of computers and almost miss my homework assignment. I will have to get a shot when I get home tonight.


----------



## Ripthorn

So far, so good, boys and girls! Keep 'em coming. This is going to be an amazing swap, I tell you!


----------



## donwilwol

Email sent


----------



## Ripthorn

Updated List:

JayT
jmartel
terryR
TroyCleckler
Mark Kornell
Babieca
Tugboater78
Garett
waho6o9
Mosquito
shipwright
donW
Wolfdaddy
fatandy2003

There is still time. If you need a day or two, I can be flexible, but I will be trying to make swap assignments in the next week or two, so please get me a photo that just shows you're in the process as soon as you can. I want as many people to participate as possible, but we also need to make sure that everyone is getting something. Thanks guys, you're awesome!


----------



## MNclone

Sexy curves in Pine, the bloodwood in the background is next….


----------



## sepeck

I sent my picture in message


----------



## Ripthorn

I have:

JayT
jmartel
terryR
TroyCleckler
Mark Kornell
Babieca
Tugboater78
Garett
waho6o9
Mosquito
shipwright
donW
Wolfdaddy
fatandy2003
sepeck
bobasaurus
MNclone

Great looking stuff so far guys!


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, guys, I still *need* progress pics from:

LucasWoods
7Footer
ShaneA
john2005
hammerthumb
Slyy
Rob
Wally331
lumberjoe
lucasd2002
smartlikestick

Please get me something, it just has to show you've got some materials and inclination to get this done. I want to start assigning swap partners. Thanks!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Brian. I've been a bit busy lately but will get a pic to you when I get home tonight.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Progress pic


----------



## Lucasd2002

Sorry for the late reply. Been busy at work


----------



## Ripthorn

Looking good, Lucas! I understand the craziness at work, believe me.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I like your style Lucas. Organized chaos!


----------



## Lucasd2002

> I like your style Lucas. Organized chaos!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Ha! You're giving me too much credit. Nothing in my garage deserves the term "organized."

The picture I posted is a little old. I have cut out the escapement and made a 45 deg jig block for drilling holes for the blade assembly. I've also done some prep work for the sides and the rear tote. The sole is IPE.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just an update, I have sent out reminder PM's to all participants that have not sent one yet. I hope to start making assignments this weekend, then it will be time to ship once completed, but no later than August 1st. Thanks for all your hard work to this point, guys, this should be a great swap based on what I've seen.


----------



## Bigun

I'm excited, just hope mine is worthy.


----------



## JayT

So am I reading right that we can ship any time after you give us the recipient address, as long as it is before Aug 1?

Also, when can recipients start posting photos of what they get? Are we going to hold off until everyone has gotten their plane or post as we get them?

Edit: Thanks for all your work on this, Brian.


----------



## Ripthorn

Troy, yours will certainly be worthy.

Jay, you are correct: ship any time after you receive the recipient address but before Aug. 1. Post photos starting Aug. 1 as well. That means that ideally all items would be shipped in advance of Aug. 1, but we all know that won't really happen. I still have to harden my iron, the rest has been done for almost 2 months. I'll get there, though!


----------



## Wally331

Heh, hardly a progress pic, but it'll go quick from here! Been busy with graduation and roofing, though I'll have no problem finishing it by the deadline. I apologize for the late pics Ripthorn! No need to make this more stressful then it needs to be.


----------



## Ripthorn

Wally, that works for me! I look forward to seeing how it ends.


----------



## jmartel

Wally, you could always send that one that's in the background on its side. Looks like something I wouldn't mind receiving.


----------



## Slyy

Oh Man, I'd much rather have a good "finished" prototype to show instead of that huge ER bill from my hand. I may be out but I'm still gonna work on my project as much as I can still and eagerly watch all thats going on in here too!


----------



## Ripthorn

Assignments have been made. I will begin PM'ing everyone their swap partner. Look for those coming up today and tomorrow. Remember ship date is no later than Aug. 1.


----------



## Babieca

Pro Tip: Take the tiny allen wrench you use for setscrews off your bench before firing up the dust collector.


----------



## JayT

^ That sounds like the voice of experience, talking.


----------



## jmartel

Had to put my build on hold a bit last week to get to finishing up this entertainment center, but I should be able to continue working on it again shortly. Shouldn't be a problem to finish it. I did pick up some stuff to make hardware for the swap over the weekend.


----------



## waho6o9

Doneski

yeah buddy


----------



## Ripthorn

Assignments are made and PM's are out! Let's make sure we get everything out on time so no one gets left hanging. I'm excited to see how this all goes down. If you are done, you can ship now. Otherwise, please get it out by Aug. 1. Thanks!


----------



## jmartel

Question, does anyone know the thread pitch and diameter for the replacement brass nuts that go on pen turning mandrels? No one states the thread, other than that they fit on the mandrels. They look to be about right for my application, provided they are a somewhat common thread size.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/141063/Replacement-Knurled-Brass-Nut.aspx


----------



## jmartel

1/4-28 if anyone was wondering. Just checked in the store today.


----------



## Ripthorn

1/4-28 is UNF, so that's good to know. I may have to check one of those out for something in the future.


----------



## jmartel

Tested it out with a thread gauge in the store.

They were only $2.25 each, compared to the only source I found online for 1/4-20 of a similar size was $7 each, plus $12 shipping and tax.


----------



## ToddJB

> 1/4-28 is UNF, so that s good to know. I may have to check one of those out for something in the future.
> 
> - Ripthorn


UNF?


----------



## jmartel

There's 2 standard thread sizes, UNC and UNF. UNC is coarse thread. UNF is fine thread. For a 1/4" bolt, UNC is 1/4-20 tpi, and UNF is 1/4-28 tpi.

https://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-tap-standard.htm


----------



## ToddJB

Yep. Thanks.


----------



## waho6o9

Shipped out today via UPS, hello Kentucky.


----------



## Tugboater78

> Shipped out today via UPS, hello Kentucky.
> 
> - waho6o9


----------



## terryR

Another teaser from my shop…










After super gluing my fingers together and catching a horrible wenge splinter in my thumb, I was able to shape a triangular cross pin this AM. Used an arrow fletching jig to layout the triangular shape after turning the pin on the lathe. Waiting for a couple of more laminations to dry, then final assembly and tweaking can begin.

Shooting for shipping before the 14th…headed to the west coast!


----------



## Mosquito

> and catching a horrible wenge splinter in my thumb
> 
> - terryR


Hope you got it out! I had one while working on my "Hanging in the Balance" computer in February. Got the bigger of the two out, but not the second smaller one (I think it was a piece that broke off).

4 months later and that sucker is still working its way out…


----------



## JayT

UPS has my plane. On its way to Alabama.


----------



## donwilwol

I need to decide which one to send!


----------



## bobasaurus

Man, you early shippers are making us late starters look bad. I'll have to get on this now.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm with you Allen. Mine is almost complete, but with the 109 degree weather we have had for 2 weeks I have not been able to complete it. I have come to the conclusion that I need a bigger AC unit though.


----------



## jmartel

Mine will be getting a bunch of work done to it this weekend once I start the finishing on the current project.


----------



## ToddJB

> I m with you Allen. Mine is almost complete, but with the 109 degree weather we have had for 2 weeks I have not been able to complete it. I have come to the conclusion that I need a bigger AC unit though.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Finish should dry fast enough for you, though.


----------



## donwilwol

ok, mine is in the mailbox. I took some last minute butternut shavings to stuff in there to. All I can say is it wasn't this one.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Yeah Todd. Finish dries prior to application.

I turned the AC on when I got home last night at 4:30pm. By 9pm it was down to 88 degrees. I will usually turn it on Friday when I get home and leave it on all weekend, but the last few weekends the shop got to 95 by noon. It just can't keep up with the heat we are having.


----------



## JayT

> Man, you early shippers are making us late starters look bad. I ll have to get on this now.
> 
> - bobasaurus


The hard part was trying not to lose or break the swap plane until I got a shipping address. Wanted to get it out quick before I did something stupid and had to start from scratch again.

Don, how did you attach the broken iron sole to the wooden one? I've got a couple broken planes that could get that treatment and become more than paperweights.


----------



## donwilwol

> Don, how did you attache the broken iron sole to the wooden one? I ve got a couple broken planes that could get that treatment and become more than paperweights.
> 
> - JayT


It's epoxied in place.


----------



## terryR

> UPS has my plane. On its way to Alabama.
> 
> - JayT


awesome!


----------



## Tugboater78

I have something i could send but next week ill be putting another together and hoping i can improve on what i feel are shortcomings on it.

Havent had time to do anything that takes finesse in the shop since i got home last thursday, too many distractions and lack of time.


----------



## Ripthorn

Today's attempt at heat treating failed miserably. I need to pick up some MAPP gas and try again. Then again, I have something like 7 irons that need to be heat treated, so I may see if a local place can do it for me.


----------



## bobasaurus

Today I lapped the other side of the blades flat using a variety of methods (stationary belt grinder, disc grinder, and sandpaper on granite):










I then cleaned them and applied a coat of ATP-641 anti-scale coating. This will keep the A2 from scaling and decarbing in the kiln:










Tomorrow I'll visit my father's jewelry shop and do the heat treatment.


----------



## Bigun

Mine is shipping UPS today.


----------



## terryR

Allen, does that ATP 641 save time in cleanup after the heat? I've never tried it.

Brian, every time my attempt at hardening fails it's because I judged the temp of the steel by color. Using a magnet on a stick was my solution. I heat till non-magnetic, then keep applying heat evenly for another 30 seconds on thin knife blades…even heat for a minute on thicker stuff like a plane iron.

Ya know, one of us guys should buy a proper kiln and harden LJ steel at a discount!


----------



## bobasaurus

The coating keeps the steel from decarbing and pitting. I did the heat treatment today, the coating pops off during the quench:



















Tempered to about RC60, hopefully not too hard.


----------



## bobasaurus

After tempering in the kitchen oven:










You can see the straw yellow under the remaining coating. I'll abrade this off later.


----------



## waho6o9

Amazing process thanks Allen!


----------



## bobasaurus

Lapping the blades flat again, quite the chore:










I'll have to just get close instead of doing the whole surface, it's taking forever.


----------



## DLK

It occurred to me today that it would not be to difficult to make a thickness sander for planer blades.


----------



## terryR

Good stuff, Allen! That lapping plate looks huge compared to a DMT? I use a 160 grit DMT for removing steel quickly, but love watching a surface grinder in videos.

Don, a thickness sander would sure get used in my shop! Wood AND steel.

Well, my plane made shavings yesterday…just needs cosmetic work now…


----------



## bobasaurus

I would much rather have a large DMT than that veritas model honestly. It's for lapping plane soles, but I don't do this very often and the process is incredibly slow compared to diamond. My only diamond stone is 300 grit on the coarse side and is starting to wear, so it still goes slowly.


----------



## 489tad

My makers mark is not looking good. 
Bob you need a surface gringer.


----------



## shipwright

Mine hits the mail tomorrow morning. It's been a lot of fun.
Thanks to Brian and all the participants who make these things happen.
Gotta love this place!


----------



## Ripthorn

Just got a quote from the local heat treating place. $0.68/lb, but that is after the $110 setup fee. So looks like me and the torch are going to get better acquainted this evening.


----------



## Tugboater78

Recieved my item from waho this afternoon, purty sweet.

Need to get down and either finetune my proto and/or get chomping on another. If can keep fiance from giving me more work to do..

What i received may help the process


----------



## bobasaurus

At upchuck's suggestion, I wrote up a more detailed blog on making and heat treating plane blades:

http://lumberjocks.com/bobasaurus/blog/61378


----------



## Ripthorn

Me and my bottle of MAPP gas had some quality time tonight. About an hour and half later, we had bonded over heat treating 6 irons. However, Mr. Mapp has served his purpose and gone the way of all the earth, he will be missed. The 6 irons, however, are tempering in a 375 degree oven right now. The fire brick worked wonderfully, though I did not do a full on forge out of them, I just created a sideways U shape with sides and bottom and back of the brick. I think next time I will try the full on forge route, as that would preserve heat better. Regardless, I am pleased. Got them each to non-magnetic, then held it for about a minute, then quenched. A gallon of vegetable oil worked mighty fine. So for the MAPP, oil, and fire brick, I am in it about $35-40, and only need MAPP from here on out. A whole lot better than what the local place wanted.


----------



## ToddJB

Brian, was that with O1?


----------



## Ripthorn

Todd, that is affirmative. I had both 1/8 and 5/32 O1. I only heat treated about an inch or two behind the cutting edge because getting the whole iron to hold that temp wasn't working, but since when do we use a single iron all the way down to the end, there would be no way to hold it. Also, though I don't advocate it, it was just using the normal brass propane torch head with MAPP. I should get one of the swirl tip torches because those heat better, but I'm using what I've got right now.


----------



## terryR

> At upchuck s suggestion, I wrote up a more detailed blog on making and heat treating plane blades:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/bobasaurus/blog/61378
> 
> - bobasaurus


Thanks, Allen. A resource I'll have to bookmark!

Brian, congrats on the hot work. Sounds like our fire bricks are in the same shape. What is this twisted tip you refer to? I'd love any improvement on my heat!

FWIW, I nabbed a 'weed burner' which hooks to large propane tank, and makes quite an impressive flame. Unfortunately, it also has enough force to move the steel you want to heat. Just too large for heat treating. I located a sweet propane tip online used by pros, but it was nearly $200…too close to an entire forge! If our next swap involves a cutting edge, I'm ready for a full on propane forge. And, I'll offer discount pricing to LJ's.


----------



## Ripthorn

Terry, a swirl tip actually changes how the gas flows somewhat which results in hotter, more efficient burning of MAPP. No real benefit to propane that I know of. MagTorch makes a couple that are well liked by knife makers, such as this one. If you get a forge, I'll definitely have to send you some stuff . I think I will rework my brick setup and get a full on mini forge setup going, I just wanted to get these irons done. One cylinder of MAPP got me about an hour of burn time, which is pretty darn good if you ask me.


----------



## terryR

More importantly…

I received my gift from JayT…holy cow! What an awesome plane! I'll use it for years to come, although I don't want to even scratch the exotic wood. Steel, Apitong, Brass, vintage parts, new parts…just overwhelming! Cannot wait to share photos…

Words cannot express my emotions about the generosity and skill of Jay!

And a huge THANKS to Brian for all the effort to make this swap happen!

LJ's rock! You guys constantly inspire me and humble me at the same time.


----------



## jmartel

I've been slacking on finishing up my plane. But that should be stopping this weekend. Once Sunday rolls around I won't have anything else to work on in the shop until the plane, and an identical one for me, is finished.


----------



## terryR

...ooops…
I meant for my 2 posts yesterday to occur back to back; NOT to say I had more important news than Brian's reply.


----------



## Hammerthumb

It's cooled down below 105 deg for the past couple of days and I've got a lot done. Some final cleaning up, and then I'll heat treat the blade. Hope to have it shipped next week.


----------



## jmartel

Well I got home from work today and had a package from Troy. Pretty excited to use it. I'm not sure if we're allowed to post up photos or if we have to wait until August 1st for it.


----------



## Bigun

> Well I got home from work today and had a package from Troy. Pretty excited to use it. I m not sure if we re allowed to post up photos or if we have to wait until August 1st for it.
> 
> - jmartel


I glad it got there ok. Hope you are able to get some use out of it.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, the one that was SUPPOSED to be for the swap just flew for the scrap bin. Excellent. Gonna have to hit it hard now. Love it when you make stupid mistakes…


----------



## bobasaurus

Damn, sorry Mos. That's always frustrating.

Being the procrastinator that I am, I only just started on the plane bodies today. I planed two wide maple pieces flat on one face and glued them together.



















I also got some jatoba cut for the soles. I'm letting it acclimate after the resaw overnight before flattening.


----------



## Mosquito

It happens. Luckily I've only got maybe 2 hrs into it at this point. Wouldn't be fun if it was easy, I don't think 

It was a progressive thing "Well, miss-cut that, so… I'll just add a separate piece of wood for the sole, and fix that now wide mouth. Son of a &[email protected]$% screwed that cut up too. Well, time to start over"


----------



## Ripthorn

I got my iron hardened and sharpened, finally. It's ready to ship. Though what I will say is that when working with metal, you are guaranteed to get cuts. My latest one is right on the tip of my thumb and pretty deep. Oh well, sacrifices have to be made in the name of sweet tools, right?


----------



## JayT

> Oh well, sacrifices have to be made in the name of sweet tools, right?
> 
> - Ripthorn


Slyy and I would agree (see posts earlier in this thread)


----------



## Babieca

> Well, the one that was SUPPOSED to be for the swap just flew for the scrap bin. Excellent. Gonna have to hit it hard now. Love it when you make stupid mistakes…
> 
> - Mosquito


My prototype went great, but I've had to scrap a couple of them now. It's really frustrating, but I'm glad I'm doing it for the swap, otherwise I probably would have just said good enough and moved on.

On the plus side, when life gives you lemons, use them to smoke a pork butt!


----------



## ToddJB

Might as well temper your blade while the coals are hot.


----------



## Mosquito

Saweeeeet progress being made for this this weekend in my shop; nearly done


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## bobasaurus

Nice shavings there, Mos. I need to get back in the garage and continue working on mine.


----------



## Mosquito

Still some small tweaks to be made, but so far pretty happy with it


----------



## jmartel

Is it a crime that I'm using the swap item I received early on making my swap item since I'm not finished yet?


----------



## bobasaurus

That's what we call recursion (or maybe self-replication?), planes making planes making planes…. it's planes all the way down.


----------



## bobasaurus

Some progress today. Cutting a 50 deg bed:










I cut a 55 deg toe angle, then cut and sanded a curve for better shaving clearance:










Temporarily assembled, going to end up kind of jack-ish in size, though extra wide:


----------



## Tugboater78

Cool allen, i did the same to my plane from the last swap, made a curve instead of an angle. The design of this swaps plane kept me from doing so this time.

Gonna try to get kids off thier arses in the mornin so incan go to usps office and get mine shipped off.

Also used the tool i recieved to refine a bit of the shape in mine.


----------



## Ripthorn

Allen, I think you need to call that one the "doublewide"  I need to get mine sent out this week. I'm pumped!


----------



## fatandy2003

I knew things were going too smoothly… I got aggressive with an 8mm tap and snapped it off in the hole. DOH! Any advice for removing a tap that is stuck tight? Thanks!


----------



## DLK

Can you grab any bit of it with vice grips? Can you file or hacksaw a screwdriver slot? If so lubricate and turn it out with grips or driver.


----------



## Ripthorn

Andy, a couple questions on the broken tap:

- Is the hole blind or through?
- Is the hole on a visible part or will it be hidden after the fact?
- Is there any piece sticking up and out?

I have broken a couple of taps, and here are things that I have found handy depending on the situation:

- If there is some of it sticking out, see if you can get a nut on a turn or two. Then use a welder to weld the nut to the tap and twist out
- If that doesn't work, you can try to freeze it using canned compressed air upside down. Then immediately strike it in the center with a center punch (make sure the top is ground flat first)
- One thing I found to be much more effective than I thought was using those diamond coated points that come with some dremels. Mine were from HF, but in my dremel at about 19k RPM they were able to eat through the tap, albeit slowly. On one I did this way, I drilled relief holes on either side (the hole was going to be covered anyway) and came in from both sides with the diamond point. This allowed me to grind away enough that I had 4-5 free threads at the top of the hole. I then ground down the bolt to proper length and it worked perfectly. Of course, with an 8 mm tap instead of a #8, there is a lot more metal to get rid of.
- They do make tap extractors, but the ones that don't cost an arm and a leg are not terribly effective, I've heard.
- As a last ditch effort (the hole will be seen and nothing else is working or you risk ruining the piece), find a local machinist with an EDM machine. They can burn it out in like 2 minutes or something. Probably cost you $10-20, depending on the guy.


----------



## Ripthorn

Also, in case anyone needs something last minute, ENCO is doing 20% off and free shipping today only with the codes CYBER and MONDAY. I got myself a couple nice drill bits, a tap, and some drill rod. Makes it nice for buying small stuff that can't be found locally, but that you don't want to fork out tons on shipping for.


----------



## shipwright

I recently had a broken tap in a hole (through hole, 1/4-20, 3/8 material)
After reading up on the ways to remove them on Google and having access to none of the required eauipment / products, I decided that I would just beat it out, re-drill and Heli-coil it.
To my amazement, after a Neanderthal beating smashed the brittle tap to pieces, the thread in the mild steel was still quite useable for my purposes. If I had needed a perfect thread it would have been an easy job to Heli-coil it.


----------



## terryR

Sure wish I had discovered this problem before today! No wonder fettling was so difficult…


----------



## bobasaurus

Surprised that hock blade is so out of flat. What diamond plate are you using?


----------



## bobasaurus

Yesterday I cut off the sliding toe pieces for the adjustable mouth, then planed the mating surfaces flat and very parallel to the opposite surfaces (within about 0.002"):



















The pieces mate so well that there is suction when separating them. I drug everything across some rough sandpaper on granite to add some friction, hopefully preventing the mouth opening from slipping in use.

I tried to etch my logo onto the blades, but my power supply was failing so it didn't come out well. I'm borrowing a better supply from work and I'll try again soon.


----------



## terryR

> Surprised that hock blade is so out of flat. What diamond plate are you using?
> 
> - bobasaurus


That was 1200 grit.
Had to drop to 600 to fix it.

Actually, that's my second unhappy Hock purchase in a row. 
Previous blade wasn't tempered.


----------



## fatandy2003

Thanks for all the advice. The hole was a blind hole, but in a spot where a mess up would be an eye sore. Unfortunately, the tap broke below the rim of the hole, so I couldn't get any thing to grip on it. I ended up just beating the heck out of it with a punch which forced it down into the hole about 1/2" and then I capped it with the same threaded rod that I was using in the other holes. I will be lapping the sole tomorrow, so we will see if that works or not…


----------



## Mosquito

I once bought an iron from Ron Brese, and literally just polished the back, it was so flat. The only Hock iron I've used was for a bench plane replacement (4-1/2) and it was alright. Bummer that you've had two duds in a row Terry


----------



## bobasaurus

Flattened and squared the sides today, got to use my favorite little pair of edge planes:










Also drilled/chiseled out the slots for the adjustable mouths:


----------



## terryR

> I once bought an iron from Ron Brese, and literally just polished the back, it was so flat. The only Hock iron I ve used was for a bench plane replacement (4-1/2) and it was alright. Bummer that you ve had two duds in a row Terry
> 
> - Mosquito


Yeah, LN irons are perfect out of the box; and I bought a Veritas iron a year ago that was perfect, even came with a micro-bevel! A nice touch.

My plane is in the hands of USPS…headed to Receda…


----------



## Tugboater78

Gotta take my plane up to the post office and get it shipped out today, leave for a boat in the morn. It is gonna be in an oversized package.


----------



## ShaneA

The only Hock blade I ever bought was out of flat too. I know a lot of people have had good luck with them, but l am not sure I would buy again from him.


----------



## Lucasd2002

My plane is assembled, but I need make a lever cap and do some overall shaping. I feel really behind. I have received my plane, but to punish myself, I have not opened it yet. Also, based on the name on the label, I know it will be so much nicer than mine that seeing it will be depressing.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm done making and tuning, just need to finish and convince myself to actually send it and not keep it lol


----------



## JayT

^ Mos, that's why you should always make two!


----------



## Mosquito

I did make two, but am planning on sending both (different sizes) lol

I may have to make another, quite pleased with how this one turned out. Hopefully the recipient will like it too.

I may try a different design on another one, and refine my approach to making them too. Quite like making planes, and wouldn't mind making some more


----------



## jmartel

> ^ Mos, that s why you should always make two!
> 
> - JayT


That's what I'm doing.

I turned knobs on the drill press last night, only to discover they ended up being about 3/4 size. Damn. Guess I gotta glue some up and re-do. Never turned before, so just winging it with a shinto saw rasp and lots of sandpaper. Came out really nice, just too small.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm making two since it was so hard to part with the last swap plane. Hopefully I can actually get them done… gotta flatten/square the bed and glue up the planes in the next few days.


----------



## donwilwol

remind me again, when do we start seeing pictures?


----------



## Ripthorn

Don, August 1.


----------



## 489tad

My build functions. I just need to finish shaping it and not screw it up. Should go out Saturday.


----------



## MNclone

Hmmmmm, I think I need to make a new iron…..
The body is mostly done and the iron was mostly done but they don't play nice together.


----------



## Tugboater78

Mines in a box, ready to ship out. Tried to get up to post office today but kept running into delays.

I ship out in the mornin for a couple weeks, left the package for fiance to send out friday when she is off work.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Terry for your fine craftsmanship and efforts!

The eagle has landed.


----------



## Ripthorn

Mail carrier is going to pick mine up tomorrow and take it away to one of very few places hotter than Texas. Sin City here she comes!


----------



## Tugboater78

Wondering what will happen to mine coming from humid as hell kentucky, to california.. probably dry out and twist beyond all hope..


----------



## 489tad

Climate change? Who ever said we have to pay attention to climate change. Oh crap!

Done and now it ships on Monday. If I can find a box.


----------



## bobasaurus

Ugh, accidentally glued the adjustable mouth piece in by way of squeeze out. Had to rip it out and with it came some wood and a side cracked. I guess pre-finishing with linseed oil doesn't prevent the glue from sticking, incredibly. I think I can fix it, but it will take some extra time


----------



## john2005

Finally some progress.




























My router got away from me though so I've got some patch work to do…


----------



## fatandy2003

First coat of finish is on. I may get this thing in the mail by Thursday after all


----------



## bobasaurus

These finished posts are making me anxious. Managed to fix the earlier glue-up mistake with a lot of CA glue and patent chiseling/planing. Looks pretty respectable now, should be able to continue on.


----------



## bobasaurus

Made a cross pin for the other plane today:










After planing the corners round:










I stupidly glued up the first plane before remembering this step, so it's getting a brass pin instead, should work about the same.


----------



## Ripthorn

USPS tells me my swap plane is out for delivery. Hopefully the recipient likes it. This is getting real! I'm excited to see all the finished products.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'm picking up the last piece at the engravers at 3pm. Should ship tomorrow.


----------



## Bigun

Haven't received one yet but looking forward to seeing all of the pics.


----------



## jmartel

I'll be picking up some brass on the way home from work tonight, so I should have a working plane in another day or two. Then just finishing. Running a bit behind but should still make the deadline.


----------



## bobasaurus

Engraving sounds fancy, Paul. Looking forward to seeing your final project now. I think I'll stop working on the second plane and just rush finish the first so I can get it out on time. I need to make a knob, use some threaded rod and inserts for the adjustable mouth, make the crosspin, make the wedge, and do the final shaping. Can I do it in 11 days… we'll see.


----------



## 489tad

It's in the hands of The United States Post Office now. Package should arrive Friday.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Nothing fancy Allen. Just a little brass placard commemorating the event and year. To tell the truth, the engraving was not that well done. What do you get for free?

Package went out today at 9am. Should be delivered by Friday.


----------



## bobasaurus

Made the knob and hardware today:




























Racing towards the finish line


----------



## Iguana

Making progress on mine:









If you're wondering what that's supposed to be, well, so am I


----------



## john2005

^Ha! Same camp!


----------



## waho6o9

Some strong work there folks, plenty of time have some fun now.


----------



## Ripthorn

Gents, if you would be so kind as to post here when you have received your swap item. I want to keep track to make sure someone doesn't get left out in the cold.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sorry Brian. Been real busy but wanted to post that I received my swap item. Sent from some cool guy in Texas!

Menehuni sized plane. I love it. Can't hardly wait to post pics!


----------



## jmartel

Brian, I've received mine.

My plane should be working tomorrow or friday hopefully if all goes according to plan.


----------



## waho6o9

Mine has been received as well Brian, along with some

fine items 

Thanks again terryR!


----------



## bobasaurus

Lots of work today. I managed to get first shavings:










Need to rough up the blade and bed a bit more but it works pretty well. Now I'll need to do lots of shaping.


----------



## Tugboater78

What i received had a task lined up, kiddos want battleships, so i shall teach them how to shape a 2×4 into the shape of a ships hull…


----------



## Ripthorn

Guys, it looks like I made a mistake and one participant neither has someone to send to nor someone sending to him. If two people who have neither mailed nor received could let me know ASAP, I want to make sure that I get this fine sir taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## Garett

I've received Mine and have been waiting to open it. I should be shipping mine by the end of the weekend


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I haven't mailed or received yet. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Ripthorn

Alright, between bobasaurus and Wolfdaddy, we have arrangements all made. Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## fatandy2003

Just got my plane from Hammerthumb. Wow, just WOW! I think by the time I get to post pictures I'll have come up with a few more words to say about this amazing plane… Thank you!

Mine heads to Texas tomorrow. The wife is shipping it out because I'll be in the air on a 15 hr flight by the time the USPS opens…


----------



## Babieca

Came home to a package from Illinois, but I'm not opening it until mine is in the mail.


----------



## Ripthorn

Well, gents,we are coming up on the shipping time soon. Please don't forget to let me know if you have received your swap item. Thanks!


----------



## Iguana

I finished my item today. One coat of oil on, I'll do another tomorrow and ship it out by the end of the week.

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## sepeck

Evidently I received something over a week ago from Tugboater78 but my wife neglected to mention it since she says I can't look at it until mine is shipped. I got most of mine done over the weekend of the 4th but then my work life exploded as someone quit and I have been working more hours then normal. Sanding and finishing were tonight and mine should ship tomorrow after things dry.

Every day I say "happy to have a good job" but some days I have to pause and brace myself before saying it.


----------



## bobasaurus

First coat of finish is on mine. I think I might make it in time after all, incredible. Debated finishing the sole… probably will skip it for future flattening.


----------



## Bigun

Wow Mark, can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## Babieca

It's finished, sharpened, and in the mail

This was a great experience. I'm still far from producing the kind of work that so many on here do, but this swap made me produce something better than I ever had before.

Thanks very much for organizing, Ripthorn!


----------



## Ripthorn

> It s finished, sharpened, and in the mail
> 
> This was a great experience. I m still far from producing the kind of work that so many on here do, but this swap made me produce something better than I ever had before.
> 
> Thanks very much for organizing, Ripthorn!
> 
> - Babieca


And that, boys and girls, is what it's all about.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine are drying after finish last night. Will likely wait until tomorrow or Thursday to ship out, just to let it dry a little more…

I want to keep one of them, and the other was… "a learning experience" shall we say


----------



## jmartel

I've got one more part to epoxy on and then it should be able to make shavings, hopefully tonight. Then it's just sanding and finishing. Nothing like cutting it down to the wire.


----------



## sepeck

> Mine are drying after finish last night. Will likely wait until tomorrow or Thursday to ship out, just to let it dry a little more…
> 
> I want to keep one of them, and the other was… "a learning experience" shall we say
> 
> - Mosquito


I made two this time because last time I was sad sending out the only one I made. This time I will be sending out the prettier one. Sadly, I started out with three which became two after a moment when I misread my notes.


----------



## MNclone

I've got one finished up and will be delivering it this week. It's twin is sitting in pieces still. I was trying to complete them both concurrently, but ran out of time to get both done.


----------



## Mosquito

> I made two this time because last time I was sad sending out the only one I made. This time I will be sending out the prettier one. Sadly, I started out with three which became two after a moment when I misread my notes.
> - sepeck


I've yet to make more than one of my swap entries. I've wanted to, but never have yet.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm the same way MNclone, the plane I'm keeping is in many parts, not even glued up yet.


----------



## jmartel

I started to build 2, but one is way further behind because I've been concentrating on just trying to get the one for the swap done.


----------



## Ripthorn

I built two, but someone convinced me to trade the second one, so now I'm making another two so that I can trade one more and finally keep one for me.


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds complicated Brian lol

Finishing touches tonight, ship out tomorrow…


----------



## Iguana

Maple and Jatoba, Mos?


----------



## bobasaurus

I went for the maple and jatoba too, nice wood combo. Figure I'd show my sketchy etching setup too:



















I use toner transfer to make the resist, then salt water electrolysis etching with a power supply.


----------



## Ripthorn

Beautiful work, guys. The post man dropped off a box, but it was the sender that really delivered. It is an amazing tool, can't wait to show it. I figured I would open it this morning before coming to work when I had a few quiet moments. That was a problem for a few reasons:

Reason the First: the sender either owns stock in a bubble wrap company or walked into the UPS store, looked around, and said "I'll take one of everything". Packaged so as to survive an air drop without a parachute.

Reason the Second: It's so sweet that I didn't want to come to work. Can't wait to get home and get it dialed in. I really have to build a till now so that I can have a fitting place for it to reside.


----------



## fatandy2003

Rip,

Glad you liked it. I have had a few scuffles with the USPS, so I decided they weren't going to get me on this one…

I took a picture but felt it wouldn't do the ridiculous amount of bubble wrap business.

I hope it works well for you. It takes a bit of fettling to get it dialed the first few times.


----------



## fatandy2003

"justice" not "business"... silly autocorrect.


----------



## CFrye

Brian, as the recipient of a Fatandy built plane in the last swap, I can vouch for his building skill. Looking forward to seeing what he did this time. You are a fortunate Lumberjock!


----------



## terryR

Wow, Allen, that etch is spectacular!
Getting excited about seeing everyone's builds…


----------



## Mosquito

> Maple and Jatoba, Mos?
> 
> - Mark Kornell


Maple and Walnut


----------



## john2005

Got the last coat on last night. I gotta see if it makes shaves, then to the mail it goes. Should be en route tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel

Of course disaster strikes this late in the game. Part of the plane I'm making broke tonight after I was finally able to test it out. I'll be doing my best to replace the broken parts and get it back up and running in time, but if I can't get it to work, I'll be sending off the item I received instead. Don't want someone else to suffer because mine didn't work out.


----------



## bobasaurus

Sorry to hear about the last-minute disaster. Happens to me frequently since I'm a clumsy oaf, very frustrating. I recovered from near disaster on mine with a lot of CA glue and patience. I hope you can get it fixed.

Mine is now pretty much done. I'll let the finish cure a while longer and sprinkle a little graphite on the moving toe section to keep it from sticking (I remember it fusing on my last plane with just the BLO coat).


----------



## sepeck

Alright, mine is done and my wife is shipping it for me tomorrow since I was informed we have 'extended hours to deal with an emergency' at work. Too close. I learned a lot and while it worked out I think I may be a little more aggressive in removing wood next time for shaping.

As a result, I got to open the package from Tugboater78 and it is nice nice!


----------



## john2005

Done!!! Made some shavings, did some minor dialing. The future owner may need to "tweek" it just a bit more but its cutting nicely now. Started with pine, then to walnut. Tomorrow it hits the mail!


----------



## sepeck

and shipped. Sent tracking number to swap partner.


----------



## john2005

Shipped here too! Mine has to go all from MT to FL though so it may take a few days…

Also in my attempt to get it out the door, I realized I put no "makers mark" on it. Oh well. C'est la vie


----------



## Lucasd2002

Mine shipped out to NY tonight


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine today, personal carrier service too!


----------



## 489tad

Home from work last night to find a package waiting for me!


----------



## Garett

Mine's in the mail. Can't wait to see all the pictures


----------



## JayT

I'm really hoping one of those packages that has been shipped recently is on its way to Kansas.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is now under way; Apologies to the recipient for the later-than-I-intended departure (and the contents  )


----------



## Iguana

Just sent mine off.

Sorry, Jay. Not headed to Kansas.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Do we do pics tomorrow?


----------



## JayT

> Do we do pics tomorrow?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Yep. Can't wait to see what everyone made/received.


----------



## Bigun

Tracking shows I'll be getting something in the mail tomorrow. :>)


----------



## bobasaurus

Mailed mine out just now. Can't believe I made it on time, quite the push. Procrastination wins again.


----------



## Babieca

> Do we do pics tomorrow?
> 
> - Hammerthumb


Do we post pics of the one we made or the one we received?


----------



## Wally331

Mailed it out today!


----------



## JayT

> Do we do pics tomorrow?
> 
> - Hammerthumb
> 
> Do we post pics of the one we made or the one we received?
> 
> - Babieca


Post pics of the one you received. Usual courtesy is to allow the recipient to debut pictures of the swap item in the thread and then the maker can do a project post after that and link it in the thread if they wish.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Ugh…looks like I'll be burning the midnight oil tonight. Almost done, just some last minute tweaking. Should be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## 489tad

Good Morning! The sun is shining and I am the proud owner of a sweet spoke shave. Sam "Babieca" made it from a beautiful piece of figured maple. The blade is sharp and makes a nice shaving. The sole fits the body super tight, no gaps, well done. I'm looking forward to using it. Thanks Sam.
Thank you Brian for running the swap!


----------



## fatandy2003

Looks SWEET Dan, nice work Sam, that maple is beautiful.

Hammerthumb sent me a flawless masterpiece of a plane with a very unique design and a brass plate to commemorate the event. It is a jack plane made of Brazilian cherry and ipe and a homemade 1/4in thick blade. The plane glides across the workpiece effortlessly and takes off smooth shavings. Here are a few pics from the test run. Unfortunately I will not get to play with it for another week when I get home. Thanks Hammer for the awesome plane and thanks Brian for setting up the swap!


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome grain on your maple spokeshave Dan!

Great work Babieca!


----------



## JayT

Morning's starting off well.

Beautiful grain in that spokeshave. Nice job, Sam.

Andy, if your plane from Hammerthumb works anything like the one I got from him last swap, it will quickly become a favorite user, in addition to looking great. Excellent work, Paul!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Here is a small plane made by Ripthorn:



















Aluminum sides, cold rolled steel sole, and Bocote infill.










Here it is next to my Stanley 5.
It's very well made, and I have already found several uses for it.

Well done Brian!


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way, I'm glad you liked the plane Andy. Thanks for the compliment. I made the brass plaque removable in case you want to change it. The engraver did a poor job on it. I apologize for that.


----------



## waho6o9

Neat looking plane Paul, congrats.

A lot of effort and creativity in your work Brian, very good.


----------



## bobasaurus

These are all really nice. The grain on that spokeshave is amazing, and the shaping looks nice. The brazillian cherry plane has some nice curves and the lack of crosspin is amazing. And the infill looks great with the bocote… the mouth opening looks very tight, it must take some fine shavings.


----------



## JayT

WOW, what a gorgeous block plane! Has a little classic infill mixed with some Bridge City-type modern influence. Awesome build, Brian. Paul, I bet you get a lot of years of good use out of that beauty.


----------



## fatandy2003

Paul,

I like the plate, it adds originality and I won't be able to forget where it came from. Sorry the picture quality is so poor. My shop lighting sucks and I had all of 5 minutes to spend with it before running to the airport. It is a beautiful plane and felt great in the hands.


----------



## Bigun

A package from California showed up at my door today from fellow woodworker, Steven Peck. Nice contrasts in choice of woods, Epay and maple. You did good Steven, thanks. And a big thanks to Brian for making this happen.its opertunities like this that makes us all just a little better in our artistry.


----------



## terryR

great tools already!
I lost track of days…didn't realize today is Aug.


----------



## sepeck

I got to open mine the other night and played with it.
Justin aka Tugboater78 did an awesome job. I played a little with it on some big leaf maple I have.


----------



## Tugboater78

I unfortuently failed to get a picture, or cant find it on my phone (thought i had taken one) of the spokeshave i received from Waho609, before i left on my 3 week "pleasure cruise". 
I used it to do some final shaping on the plane i sent out though and will have to make a spot for it in my toolchest when i get home.

This time next week i should be able to put up some pics.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow tug, that is a hefty iron in that plane. Did you make it?


----------



## sepeck

Posting a shot with the blade out for scale. That's a random U.S. quarter


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Some sweet builds being displayed! Unfortunately, I failed to get to the UPS Store on time today, so my build will go out on Monday.


----------



## JayT

Quite the variety being shown.

So far we have a spokeshave, jack, infill block, router and super smoother (I think that would be how to classify what tug made).

Anywho, all are looking great. Can't wait to see what else shows up.


----------



## Garett

I recieved a lovely scraper plane, custom scratch stock and some marquetry from Paul Miller, it's definately something that will find some use in my shop. Thanks Paul


----------



## Garett

Sorry for the sidewise picture it's not like that on my phone, I don't know why it's uploadig that way.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

bobasaurus: can you do a detailed how to on your salt water electrolysis etching.


----------



## Tugboater78

The iron i used was one i had left from the last swap. I purchased a couple from Rhett, and this one was one of a couple he gave me extra, when i visited his shop. They were a few of his "prototype" irons he used in his first NiceAsh planes. I had to do some work on the bevel, which was a pain, since it was already tempered and required a grinder and alot of time a patience to keep from losing the temper.


----------



## shipwright

I hope they work well for you Garett. The extra initials can be inlaid with a Forster bit.


----------



## jmartel

Well here's my failed attempt at the swap item. This is as far as I got before stuff broke. I'll be trying to fix it and get it working 100%. I sent off the item that I received so that my swap partner wouldn't be left high and dry.

Wooden Stanley #112 out of Birdseye maple and Padauk.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow that scraper plane is amazing, I hope you get it finished. Paul's scraper also looks fantastic.

I'll try to add the etching process to my plane blade making blog. There's lots of info on google about it.


----------



## sepeck

Since Tony posted mine, I went ahead and wrote it up and posted it on my project page 

I used the tag *passwap2015* for the swap in case anyone wants to follow a trend. 

This was a bit of stress and a lot of fun and Justin's smoothing plane is still awesome! It feels and cuts very different then my #4 Stanley Sweet Heart. Very fun. I am going to enjoy learning how to use it properly.

Those others that are posted look awesome as well. I have added more 'want to do' projects for 'some future time' now. My wife has said her project is next and my daughter wants a loft bed, so I suppose those are next.


----------



## 489tad

Wow JMart that is amazing! A ton of work. Yes, finish that baby. 
All the tools look great. I keep eyeing the figured maple on my spoke shave. Nice!


----------



## terryR

Goodness, JMart, a wooden 112 is a mighty task! Looks fabulous, though!

And here is the fine shooter I received from JayT, complete with matching board!










That view shows the base of the plane which is massive. The shooting board is adjustable for 45 and 90 degree work, and Jay included a nice allen wrench with matching handle. Also a spokeshave made from a pencil sharpener!










Only a brief bit of practice thus far, but it shoots great! Works best in Cherry. The non-slip padding beneath the board makes movement impossible, and hangs nicely on my french cleats.

Thanks JayT!!!

And, Thanks Brian for all the moderator efforts!


----------



## Garett

Amazing work so far!! Whens the next swap!!


----------



## ToddJB

Holy craps, JayT. Amazing.

jscraper, that was ambitious and looks great! What was breaking?

Serious top notch work from all so far. Kinda glad I had to bow out. Woulda been hard to keep up.


----------



## jmartel

On the backside of the part that supports the blade, there's a piece that allows for the adjusting screw to pivot. No matter how you do it, you have short grain. I think I just need to beef it up more. It was admittedly delicate looking when I made it.

Plus there wasn't enough contact on the blade cap, so it was chattering and screeching anyway. It will be fixed. Just a matter of time and fiddling.


----------



## ToddJB

Maybe glue a brass plate to it.


----------



## donwilwol

I think you out did yourself JayT. You REALLY raised the bar with that one!! I've had something like that rattling around in my brain for a while. You went and built it!


----------



## Mosquito

Dang, some really sweet planes so far in this swap!

Will be posting pictures of mine once I'm back from the cabin


----------



## 489tad

Wow JayT! That looks amazing.


----------



## jmartel

Damn, JayT. I need to make one of those shooting planes.


----------



## Ripthorn

Sorry for my late response, I was out of town this weekend for a family event and didn't have internet access. Anyway, I received this beauty from fatandy2003, complete with shooting board:


----------



## waho6o9

Fantastic work Folks!


----------



## JayT

Dang, Andy. I thought I was ambitious with a shooting plane, that is out of sight! Running the swap evidently has its perks, huh, Brian?


----------



## JayT

Got a project post up.


----------



## ToddJB

Good-freakin-gracious, Andy. These shoout planes are outstanding.


----------



## 489tad

I see a new trend in plane building here. 
Andy that plane is something!


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, not just one but two amazing shooting planes. Never seen a wooden one before.


----------



## waho6o9

Woo hoo Many thanks terryR . My neat smoothing plane is sporting a cool
racing strip and the hock blade is wicked sharp.

The hammer for the plane is well balanced and I also received a custom made rock
spear tip.

Thanks again terryR your hard work is appreciated


----------



## JayT

That a beautiful laminated smoother, terry, love the wood combinations.

jmart, just realized I didn't comment on the scraper plane earlier. That was an ambitious and beautiful undertaking. I hope you can get it to work and hold together.


----------



## jmartel

I'm confident I'll get it working. Just going to take some messing with. Probably put in a half hour or so every few days into it until it's done. Just whatever extra time I have to kill while waiting for glueups to dry and such.


----------



## john2005

Shooters and Scrapers oh my!!! Those shooters look like fine pieces of work!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Wow! Awesome tools on display.

I also wanted to thank Ripthorn for moderating. A fine job sir!


----------



## JayT

Had a package waiting when I got home for lunch. Inside was two shoulder planes from Mosquito.










Very cool. Cannot wait to use them on my current project. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Package on its way to WI!


----------



## Babieca

I was really wanting to start making some shavings before I posted, but that's going to have to wait until the weekend and the amazing plane that I got from Dan aka "489tad" needs to be seen.

It's beautiful and feels great in my hand. I'm most impressed by the dovetailed sole. I just can't wait to start using it.



















On top of this amazing plane the package I got from him also included a mighty mallet, a great bottle opener, and a nice chunk of the same lignum vitae the plane is made of (i believe). I really feel like a kid on Christmas morning when I opened the package and the goodies kept coming.










Thanks Dan!


----------



## bobasaurus

I received my plane today from Wally331 (took me some googling to figure out your username  ) in a huge pile of walnut shavings. It's a beautiful little coffin smoother, but suffered some damage in shipping. I'm repairing it now, I'll post pictures when it's completed. The shaping is really nice and it looks like it will work great, thanks a lot.

I feel that I have to do it justice in its full undamaged glory for photos, sorry for the delay during repairs.


----------



## donwilwol

Made by Troy Clecker. Came to me via jmartel. I'd say I'm disappointed I didn't get that cool #112 almost look at me, but its hard to tell!


----------



## Ripthorn

Lots of amazing stuff guys! However, there are two points of business remaining:

1. Has everyone that sent an item received one? Anyone who has not received one by the end of the week, we will try to get you all taken care of. On that note, if anyone is willing to send something to someone who did not receive one, please shoot me a PM.

2. What will the next swap be and who will head it up?


----------



## bobasaurus

That dovetailed sole smoother looks amazing. How do you even make that joint, router maybe?

Troy's spokeshave looks very well made, too. What wood is it made from?


----------



## Bigun

The wood is from a stump of Ziricote that I brought back from Belize about 10 or so years ago. I busted open the stump and figured it would make a cool piece.


----------



## 489tad

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/171978 Project post. (for future, how would I insert a project post like Mos did?)

Thanks Sam for the kind words. I found it doesn't take much of a turn to adjust the iron. That block of wood is Lead Wood. Its hard, heavy and very tricky to work with.

Allen I used a box joint style jig on my router table to make the dovetail joint.


----------



## Mosquito

Dan, there's a "card" widget for the project, just copy the text in the textbox and paste it in the forum post


----------



## 489tad

Thanks man! ;-)


----------



## terryR

Great looking rabbets, Mos! I wanted to build one, but decided it was too complex. Next time…

Nice DT sole, Dan! very classy.

Troy's shave looks comfy to hold; Ziricote looks great!

hey, did we settle on a tag for projects?


----------



## john2005

Big thanks to Allen for the package that was waiting for me when I came home for lunch. I had thought about an adjustable mouth, but passed thinking it would be too difficult. Well it wasn't for Allen! Nice job man. And how did you etch the iron. Looks very professional. Top notch all round!


----------



## JayT

> hey, did we settle on a tag for projects?
> 
> - terryR


sepeck started with *passwap2015* so I tagged mine the same. No one else has used it yet, though. It's nice to have a tag to be able to see all the contributions in one place.

Spokeshave and adjustable mouth plane are very nice. Love how bobasaurus does that etch.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm glad you like the plane, John. I hope it performs well for you. I like the adjustable mouth, as it makes the glue-up a bit simpler and allows for some tweaking and different usage of the plane (smoothing or roughing or panel flattening). Sorry my shaping isn't as ornate as some here, I'm not that creative… at least it's a functional rectangle.

The black stuff on the moving toe piece is graphite to keep the finished wood pieces from fusing together (it was a problem on my previous plane).


----------



## Hammerthumb

Project post:


----------



## Iguana

Brian,

Tracking for the one I sent to shipwreck shows it was delivered today.

Tracking for the one I will receive says it will arrive on Aug 17. It appears to be taking the long way 'round


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is the plane I received from Wally331:














































This little coffin smoother works amazingly well. The bed angle is really steep, but it still pushes pretty easily… should be nice for gnarly grain. The brass cross pin is flattened inside the body for better friction with the wedge, very clever. The wedge is even coffin shaped, following the theme of the plane. I think the body is cherry, though I'm not sure. It sure took some nice shavings off my test scrap of walnut. Thanks a lot for this great smoother, I'll put it to good use.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is the project post for my plane, now that it's been received:


----------



## Mosquito

Nicely done Bob. I look forward to the etching part of your blog, by the way 

Posted mine as well


----------



## shipwright

I live in a rural area and don't get to the mail box every day but today I went and found this from Mark Kornell.
...... a very well packaged, beautiful, sharp, and sweet cutting shoulder plane complete with adjustable mouth. 
I will leave the description to Mark when he posts this one but what I can say from a rather quick test is that it cuts beautifully thick shaving or thin and the adjustable mouth fine tunes the thinness really well.
Thank you Mark, I'm blown away by this fine piece. I will use it with good thoughts of you.


----------



## JayT

Gorgeous work of art, Mark! Paul, I'm sure you will make good use of it.


----------



## Iguana

This was a fun plane to make. I've not tried to make a plane with an adjustable mouth before, but it turned out to be relatively straightforward. A precise fit is needed, which is all about patience. The actual woodworking involved is straighforward.

The plane body is sapele with an ipe sole. Wedge is cherry and the iron is a Lee Valley O1 from their 1 1/4" shoulder plane. Bedded at 35°. Finish is polymerized tung oil and wax.

The adjustable mouth serves two purposes. First, being able to fine-tune the cut. Second, the iron can be used in bevel down or bevel up configuration to give a choice of high or low cutting angle.



I made a duplicate of this plane to keep for myself. It just needs some final detailing and then finishing.


----------



## BadJoints

Man, all of these look great. You guys have me itching to throw my hat into next years swap. It's so far away though!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Great idea on the adjustable mouth and BU-BD functions Mark. Very nice tool!


----------



## john2005

^+1 to that


----------



## terryR

Very impressive builds, guys!



project posted… thanks for teaching me how to use the widget, Mos!


----------



## jmartel

I need a shoulder plane. Maybe I'll give making one a shot before dropping the money on a new one.


----------



## Ripthorn

Jeff, you should make an infill shoulder plane. I happen to know of a pretty great blog series that walks you through how to do it with basic tools .


----------



## jmartel

Is it relatively simple to keep a 90 deg edge when making an infill shoulder plane? Because I sure as hell don't want to be correcting the angle by lapping on sandpaper. That would take forever. I suppose precision ground stock in the exact size needed for the sole would be best.


----------



## donwilwol

> Jeff, you should make an infill shoulder plane. I happen to know of a pretty great blog series that walks you through how to do it with basic tools .
> 
> - Ripthorn


Ditto


----------



## Ripthorn

It's all done by sandpaper . I will tell you right now that it is work intensive, but if you use precision ground stock to start, it makes it pretty quick. Getting the bed angle to be exactly square to the sides in not strictly necessary, as you can skew your iron a little, but I also didn't find it too terribly hard. I think lapping in the final angle after using the hack saw took about 30 minutes or so.

Make no mistake, there will be a fair amount of lapping regardless of what you do, that's just the nature of the beast, but I was able to get mine pretty good and square. There is a machine shop just down the road from me that I took my two shoulder planes to to have them precision ground for parallel sides and square sole because I intend to sell one and don't want to sell something that is really close but not exact. The guy is charging me about $30/per plane to have them ground in.

I am making 4 more of those little block planes I made and just did the lapping on them last night. It didn't take me too long. Two planes worth of lapping took perhaps an hour or so.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

The package I sent and the package I'm waiting for are both scheduled for delivery today. My recipient will need to tune up the iron a little bit. My sharpening skills leave much to be desired.


----------



## fatandy2003

Project post. I had to wait till I got back in the country for the bandwidth I needed to post the pictures.


----------



## Garett

Sorry Mark, They must be walking one of the old trade routes with it to get from coast to coast. All such amazing work, and such a clever idea for the adjustable mouth on bobasaurus's plane. I also need to make myself one of those shooting planes.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Got a sweet care package today from john2005. He went above and beyond with this package. In addition to an awesome walnut smoother, he sent a badass adjusting hammer, some wax for the sole, and a sampling of some local beer. This guy is a class act. Definitely made me feel inadequate 














































The beer didn't last long! Delicious!


----------



## waho6o9

A fine way to start the weekend, congrats Wolfdaddy!

Good show John2005!


----------



## jmartel

Holy crap that is some awesome figure in that plane.


----------



## terryR

Goodness, John, what a beautiful plane!
wooden infill?


----------



## ToddJB

Good golly, John. That is an amazing showing of craftsmanship.


----------



## 489tad

Congrats Wolfdaddy! You'll have to open air display that in your shop. John that is a great looking plane. Great looking ale too.


----------



## bobasaurus

Huh, a spam account. Don't see that very often on here.

John, that plane looks ridiculously nice… puts my rectangle to shame  . I really like the shaping of the tote.


----------



## mochoa

Man you guys have really stepped up the game for this swap.. al of the planes have been amazing!


----------



## john2005

Just got back in town. Thanks for the compliments on the plane. I'll get a project card up when I get a chance. The extra goodies were inspired by LJ 7ftr. He sent me a mallet in the mallet swap in similar fashion and I thought that was top notch, so I can't take credit for the idea. The adjusting hammer was inspired by LJ Woodcox. He sent me one (which I still owe him for) and I like it so much I figured a similar one had to be included. And the handle is from the same walnut so theres that too.

Allen, I love so many things about your "rectangle". It cuts nice and smooth for one and it has the adjustable mouth. I may try to work that in to my next one cause that is sweet. And I think your margin of error is a lot less than mine as yours appears flawless. Mine,...not so much…

But thank you all


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Right now the plane is displayed up on top of the piano. Haha. 
The tote fits my hand perfectly, like it was made for it. I haven't had a chance to make shavings with it yet, as I am on full time Dad duty, but soon!


----------



## john2005




----------



## Wolfdaddy

He hasn't posted about it, but Wally331 received his plane on Friday. Here's my project post.


----------



## Lucasd2002

I had the good fortune of receiving a plane from Don W (the "Master hand plane hoarder" himself). To be honest, I am an example of someone who received something much nicer than I sent out. I don't think ToolAnimalAmos has posted the plane I made for him yet (fedex says it was delivered - hopefully without incident).

On to the beautiful infill smoother that Don W made:

It showed up with typical LJ packing materials (shavings). It instantly became one of my favorite planes (with my grandfather's Stanley no 5). The shavings in the pictures are from one of my first times using it.

The walnut infill and the contrasting pins are fantastic.

Don- what is the bedding angle of the blade? Also, I'd love to know the history of the sole before it was transformed into this smoother.





































***

Thanks very much Don! I couldn't be happier.

Also, many thanks to Brian/Ripthorn for organizing everything.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks LucasD. Unfortunately there is no romantic story to go with this one. The front is fashioned to hide a broken sole. I can't find the before pictures. I'm not sure where they went. If I find them I'll post them.

I think it's 50 degrees if I remember correctly.

I hope it serves you well.


----------



## Lucasd2002

> Thanks LucasD. Unfortunately there is no romantic story to go with this one. The front is fashioned to hide a broken sole. I can t find the before pictures. I m not sure where they went. If I find them I ll post them.
> 
> I think it s 50 degrees if I remember correctly.
> 
> I hope it serves you well.
> 
> - Don W


I figured it may have cracked. What make and model was the original plane? Was it a Fulton? (based on the included blade)


----------



## Iguana

Garett`s plane finally arrived. In one piece, too.










A scrub plane, with a 1 1/2" wide iron.










Made from rosewood and birdseye maple, and much prettier that my cellphone pics look.










Picked it up after I left the shop for the day, so I haven't had a chance to see how it performs. But it does fit in my hand quite nicely!

Thanks, Garett!


----------



## bobasaurus

Don, that's an unique infill plane… nicely done. Garett's scrub looks like it will take a hefty shaving, I'll bet it's useful and the curves look good.


----------



## donwilwol

> I figured it may have cracked. What make and model was the original plane? Was it a Fulton? (based on the included blade)
> 
> - Lucasd2002


It was a Stanley Bailey.


----------



## Ripthorn

Amazing looking stuff from everybody! Well done all. Now, what's next?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Don, I love that plane! Very cool. 
Garret, that is a beautiful scrub! 
Awesome tools all around!


----------



## john2005

Its ok Lucas, we all have "broken souls"... Its a strech I know. Nice work Don!

And Garret, that is a killer look. Its like a negative of WDs.

As stated, awesome tools all around.


----------



## Tugboater78

I have been slacking and failed to get this posted sooner, but here is what i got from Waho609 in the swap.

And excellent spokeshave and a custom mallet which already been pretty handy.


----------



## waho6o9

Have fun with your new toys Justin and many thanks to

Brian T for his efforts as well, another successful swap!


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is the continuation of my plane making blog, describing the electro etching process:

http://lumberjocks.com/bobasaurus/blog/64074


----------



## terryR

...been a while…

Anyone interested in another round of swapping? We need ideas for a build, and a moderator. It's probably too late to swap before the holiday mail chaos, maybe ending jan31?

Grease pot, measuring marking or layout, restored vintage tool, cutting board, others?


----------



## waho6o9

Levels, Plumb Bobs, and or marking & layout


----------



## Mosquito

I would be out for anything ending before holidays anyway, so I'd be ok with waiting. I may still end up having to be out depending on when the final opt-in date is. Will have to see how far the shop gets along after the move, before I can get enough dedicated time to make something for a swap.

I would be willing to moderate one, but it would probably have to wait until next year to get rolling, as moving in the next two months will likely put a wrench in the works

Trying to think of other things we haven't made yet… Clamps/Vises? hmm, maybe not lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Layout/measuring/marking is always a fun one. Levels seems tough for me, just because it seems like it would be pretty difficult/tedious to build one that is actually useful to the recipient. Plumb bobs could work, but is rather niche, so I don't know how many would participate. We need someone to think outside the box…


----------



## Mosquito

Mini wooden computers?


----------



## terryR

I feel we should get a moderator and plan in the next month, so we can actually build by jan's end or feb? Mos, you're off the hook since you are moving. I'm moving next! 

Brian, levels would be fairly easy for you, I bet! Shaping little pieces of brass for bling could be fun.

Outside the usual box is needed badly!


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe we could start a brainstorming thread for the next swap? Maybe I'll do that…


----------



## Mosquito

Done: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/117482


----------



## Slyy

Oh wow guys! Been out for a couple months due to 17 hours of summer school. In retrospect the hand injury kept me out of what might have been a difficult swap to compete anyways. The stuff made here is pure craftsmanship! You guys went above and beyond. JayScrape, you ever get that guy working like you wanted?


----------



## jmartel

Not yet. Been too busy with other stuff like finishing up the entertainment center and starting a pair of nightstands.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I've only been on this site for a short time but I'm still snooping the corners and decided to go thru this topic. I just want to say I'm blown away at the way this swap went over.!!! You guys really put your heart into what you made. I'm impressed Jeff in Ky.


----------

